# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمده الاربعاء 9/3/2016

## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يخوض المريخ عند الساعة الثالثة و النصف من عصر اليوم بتوقيت مصر و الثانية و النصف بتوقيت السودان مباراة إعدادية ضد فريق طلائع الجيش و ذلك ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراته واري ولفز النيجيري يوم الاحد المقبل على ملعب مقاطعة واري النيجيري و سيقوم المريخ اليوم باشراك اللاعبين الاساسيين الذين سيشاركون مع الفريق في مباراة الاحد اما فريق طلائع الجيش سيلعب في مباراة اليوم باللاعبين البدلاء نسبة لارتباطه امس بمباراة في الدوري المحلي المصري ضد الانتاج الحربي و كان مدرب المريخ قد اكمل الاعداد لمباراة اليوم بمران ظهر امس شارك فيه كل اللاعبين المرافقين لبعثة المريخ الى مصر و تقرر ان يشرك المدرب في مباراة اليوم كل اللاعبين بغرض تجهيزهم للمرحلة المقبلة و ستكون التغييرات مفتوحة للجانبين خاصة ان المباراة تعني الكثير للمريخ و هي آخر تجربة للمريخ قبل توجهه نيجيريا المريخ سبق له اللعب في اثيوبيا و قطر عددا من التجارب الجادة تحت إشراف مدربه البلجيكي لوك ووقف من خلالها على جاهزية اللاعبين و تعتبر مباراة اليوم هي فرصة طيبة للاحمر من اجل تجهيز اللاعبين لمباراة بطل نيجيريا
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تغريده واتساب
بقلم: معاذ ابومؤيدâœچمعقولة بيان عشان كاتب مقال!!!!!معقولة بس مقال من كاتب يحتاج لبيان صحفي وكل هذا الضجيج والمساحات والتعقيب من الزملاء الصحفيين وعاجل وترقبوا وبعد قليل كلها مصطلحات اجتاحت مجتمع المريخ امس
غايتو انا خايف يحصلنا بيان صحفي برضو وكل كتاب المريخ يجيهم بيانات صحفيةالمعلومة التي زكرها الزميل الصحفي ماتبرر او تنفى او تأكد ببيان صحفي التبرير والإيضاح من غير مستندات يضعف موقفكم
المعلومة تملك للناس بصور من المستندات والعقودات الابرمت مع شركات الاتصالات
ولاكيف
تحويل الرصيد عبر الشبكات مش من المفترض عنده عقودات موقعة وموضح فيها الليك والعليك طيب بدل بيان نزلوا صور العقود دي واقنعوا الشارع والجماهير شنو بيان انصاص الليالي وبيان صياغتو ذاتها ركيكة ما بترقى لمستوي القضية
والله لم سمعنا انه في بيان قلنا خلاص اتحلت قضية الوك وتم اصدار حكم شيبوب لكن اكتشفنا البيان بين صحفي ومجلس
مش امس قلنا المجلس دا بيودينا لقضايا انصرافية ومواضيع مابتخدم القضية
انا خايف مصعب ودامروالقائمه تطول يعملو ليهم بيان
ليه بيان لمصعب بس انا عندي احساس لو شيبوب رجع مايعاقبوه ويعاقبوا المسكين دا عشان شيبوب لو رجع ممكن يظهرهم بصورة البطل لكن حبيبنا الكاشف مصعب دا عشان اظهر فلسهم للجميع ياحليلو يشيل الطرف الشمال ومعاه يشيل مشاكل المجلس فوق كتفو
خلونا مع البيان احسن
عندكم صور عقود مع شركات الاتصالات نزلوها والكل يطلع عليها ماعندكم مافي داعي للبيان والتصريحات والخ…..
حتي شركات الاتصالات دي ماطرف الصوت وصلهاوهي طرف اساسي في المشكله وعندها دخل مباشر بالقضية
وعمود الصحفي وبيان المجلس اشارصراحة باسمها ولا الشركات سمعتها ما مهمة
طلعوا عقودكم ياناس شركات الاتصالات وابعدوا عنكم الشبهات والقيل والقال
عشان نعرف قروشنا دي ماشه كيف ونادينا الواصلو كم من مبلغ التحويل مش تخلو الناس تشيل وتحول سااااكت لو وعيتوا المشجع دا بقروشو ماكان ارحم من بيانكم
الواحد نفسو يجي يوم ويلاقي مجلسنا الهمام همه الكيان ولملمة الاوراق المبعثرة دي وامس نبهنا انو قضايا الافراد مابتهم الكيان والجماهير
الجماهير دي عايزة حاجه تبرد بطنها لأنه جوف الجماهير محروق
خلونا من الافراد وانتبهوا لما هو آت
وتصريحاتكم الكتيرة دي قللوها لانو شبعنا منها ومرات توصلو لينا احساس انو عندكم ناس بتوصل كلامكم عبر القروبات
قضايانا الكبيرة مركونة في الادراج والقضايا الانصرافية متصدرة الصفحات
تعبنا خلاااص وكل يوم نقول يايوم بكرة ماتسرع وتخفف لي نار وجدي
وشكلكم كدة حتطلعوا بزفة من النادي لأنه كلامنا شايفنو ضدكم وما مخارج معاكم وعايز اقول ليكم حاجه قله قليله حاليا تتعاطف معكم والبقيه ماهاضماكم ومامقتنعه بعملكم
وربنا يكضب الشينة
ولو لاقدر الله الفريق جا بنتيجة سلبية من نيجيريا تبريراتكم كلها ماحتنفعكم لانه وقتها سيكون الناس وصلت مرحلة اللاعودة ….
وواقرب مثال تعادل في الدوري الممتاز المدرج كله يتململ كيف الحال حيكون مع تعثر دوري الابطال لاقدر الله
وحابي انصحكم انو ثقف طموح المدرج ارتفع من العام الماضي
اللهم غد بلغت اللهم فاشهد ….عجلوا ولاتاجلوا وجمعية عمومية الان اكرم وافيد واقيم من الانتظارالمدرج نفسه ومنى عينه يسمع خبر الرحيل
انتو ساي لمحوا بتاريخ للجمعيه وشوف الفرح في القروبات والمهرجانات حتكون اكتر من فرحتهم وقت سماع عوده الواليكل يوم يمر وانتم بين ظهرانينا يمر علينا كالدهر وفترة تكليفكم اجمل مافيها ورتنا الصالح من الطالح
وورتنا معدن الرجال والتفاف الشفوت حول الزعيم
وورتنا الناس الدفعو الغالي والثمين من اجل الكيان
وفي نفس الوقت ورتنا انو الفلس مامكن يدير نادي بالدين والجرورة
لكن هو فلس نصاح
فلس ومعاه تصريحات وفلاشات
ختاما
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله
الطاسة ضائعه وانتم لايمكن الوصول اليكم حاليا عندكم المسافر وعندكم الفارد عضلاتو وعندكم العاجبو صوتو
طيب نتصل علي رقم بلاغات الوزير كيف عشان يغير لينا الشريحة و الشريحة ذاتها ماعرفنها بيانات ولا اتصال ولاتحويل رصيدونحن علي المدرج ونتفرج ماعارفين الحول رصيد منو والسافر منو ولا القعد منو
المصاب منو والنصيح منو
ويادكتور جار النبي ادينا الزبدة ولخص لينا اصاباتنا عشان نعرف التعبان منو والمصاب منو والمتمرد ومدعي الإصابة منو اصلو تصريحات مجلسنا منصبه علي القضايا الانصرافية و الهامشية
ولو انتظرنا الشتل بيكتر ولو الشتل كتر الخلافات حتزيد ولو الخلافات زادت يبقي علي المريخ السلام
تصريحات وبيانات ومافي واحدة من التصريحات او البيانات لمست هموم وقضايا الشارع المريخي
همومنا معروف وقضيتنا معروفة
والهم الاكبر هو رحيلكم اليوم قبل الغد
لانو بصراحه فقدنا الثقه فيكم وماعجبنا مجلس الرجل الواحد الرجل الواحد دا الامر الناهي وانتو ونحن عارفنو منو
عايزنا نغني القطار دور حديدو لانو نغمة القطار ممكن تدينا احساس برحيلكم ورحيلكم غاية امنياتنا ورحيل بعض الاقلام العايشه علي اسماءها وتاريخها الاقلام البعيدة عن قضايانا
ارحلو اليوم قبل غداً
اقلام شغالة تحليل فني وتحليل احصائي وبعيدة عن قضايا الجمهور
وقاعده تكتب كلام ونسه ساااكت ماقادره تقول للاعور انت اعور في عينك
مافي شي مضيعنا غير التطبيل ودفن الروؤس في الرمال
حطمتو احلام المدرج بالكامل والناس بقت زهجانه من الحاصلوياناس نفرات القروبات ماناسينكم ذي ناس كده لكن مجلسنا مصر يجرجرنا لقضاياه الهامشية
بنجيكم لوكو الصبر والصبركم علي ناس التسيير والاقلام الباردة واقلام التحليل الفني يصبركم علينا
ووصيه محب وعاشق ماتخلو ناس الفلاشات والنظريات يسرقو مجهودكم
الكلام واضح لانو شايف في ناس عايزين يظهرو في الصوره علي اكتافكم
ولنا عودة لناس النظريات وسارقين تعب الغلابه والمنظراتيه الظهرو في السطح الايام دي
ابعدو عن الشفوت التعبو من اجل الكيان لانو الناس الانجزت معروفين بالاسم ومعروف اسماء قروباتهم …….
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قرر المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس لجنة تسيير المريخ التوجه للقاهرة يوم غد الاربعاء في بعض المهام الخاصة وسيسجل زيارة الي بعثة الفريق التي تقيم هذه الايام معسكرا اعداديا استعدادا لمباراة واري وولفز النيجيري في ذهاب دور 32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا وسيتابع ايضا مباراة المريخ وطلائع الجيش الودية المحدد لها الثانية والنصف ظهرا.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*صول وفد مقدمة الاتحاد الدولى للمصارعهWWE للخرطوم فجر اليوم.للمشاركه فى بطولة حزام السودان التى ستقام على حلبة إستاد المريخ الدوليه،وفد المقدمة بقيادة رايو مستريو،كالستيو.جون ميرسون وآخرون.ستقام عروض المصارعه فى الفترة الصباحيه باستاد المريخ


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال مدرب الاهلي طرابلس جمال ابونورة في حديثه للجوهرة انه تابع الهلال ضد فريق الامير البحراوي مبينا ان الهلال قابل فريقا ضعيفا بالدوري و فاز عليه بالــــــ(8) و انهم فريق محترم و سيدخلون مباراة السبت من اجل التأهل و على ان تكون مباراة الاياب اداء واجب و اضاف : لسنا الامير ونعرف مواقع القوة و الضعف في خصمنا و نعمل له الف حساب و نعرف كيف نحقق الفوز عليه في مواجهة السبت و تجريده من خطورته
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور يافراس على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• ريال مدريد يجدد فوزه على روما ويبلغ الدور ربع النهائي
• شورله يقود فولفسبورج الالماني لدور الثمانية في دوري الأبطال
• ارسنال يسحق هال سيتي برباعية ويتأهل لدور الثمانية بكأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي
• توتنهام يمدد التعاقد مع لاعب وسطه هاري وينكس حتى عام 2019
• رسميا.. فرانكفورت الالماني يعلن نيكو كوفاتش مديرا فنيا للفريق
• مستشار تسويق يعترف بفساده في فضيحة الفيفا .
• ميسي يعود لقائمة المنتخب الأرجنتيني .. واستبعاد تيفيز
• توسيع نطاق العقوبات المفروضة على 23 لاعبا ومسؤولا في إيطاليا
• بلاتريعتقد بأن عقوبة إيقافه سيتم إلغاؤها من خلال محكمة التحكيم الرياضي
• كوستا وبيدرو يعودان الى تشيلسي قبل مواجهة باريس سان جيرمان
• هاليلوفيتش: لا أفكر في المنتخب ولكن فقط في إنقاذ خيخون
• المكسيكي كارلوس فيلا لاعب سوسيداد يواجه شبح العقوبات بسبب خروجه ليلا
• كلاين: الدوري الأوروبي فرصتنا لرد الدين لمانشستر يونايتد
• البرازيلي مارسيلينيو ينضم إلى منتخب بلغاريا 
• مدرب بنفيكا: سانشيز بإمكانه التعامل مع الانتقادات
• جماهير ريال مدريد تهاجم لاعب الفريق خاميس رودريجيز خلال مباراة روما
• كاسيميرو: جاهز دائماً للمشاركة.. لكن أحترم قرار زيدان
• سبعيني مدافع مونبلييه مرشح للمشاركة مع الجزائر في الأوليمبياد
• الحزم يتأهل الى ربع نهائي كأس خادم الحرمين 
• اتحاد جدة يتغلب على الوحدة في كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين
• وفاق سطيف يخسر للمرة السادسة في الدوري الجزائري أمام اتحاد البليدة
• طرابلس اللبناني يحقق الفوز الأول في كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي
• الحد البحريني يعادل ألتين أسير التركماني في كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي
• الأهلي المصري يستبعد إكرامي ومتعب من رحلة أنجولا
• الطلائع يتعادل مع الإنتاج في الدوري المصري وإصابة خطيرة لمحمد أشرف
• القادسية يهزم كاظمة ويتأهل الى قبل نهائي كأس الامير الكويتي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 10 :

• الأمير البحراوي (-- : --) مريخ كوستي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب دور ال 16 :

• زينيت - روسيا (-- : --) بنفيكا - البرتغال الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• تشيلسي - إنجلترا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الاسبوع 27 :

• باستيا (-- : --) نانت الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 8

• غازيليك أجاكسيو (-- : --) مارسيليا الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6



==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 10 :

• الخرطوم الوطني (4 : 1) الأمل عطبرة

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب دور ال 16 :

• فولفسبورج - ألمانيا* (1 : 0) جينت - بلجيكا
• ريال مدريد - أسبانيا* (2 : 0) روما - إيطاليا

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي - دور الـ 16 :

• هال سيتي (0 : 4) آرسنال*

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 21 :

• غزل المحلة  (0 : 1) اسوان

• الاسماعيلي  (1 : 0) حرس الحدود 

• طلائع الجيش   (0 : 0) الانتاج الحربي

=====

*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*همد رئيسا لبعثة المريخ

الباشمهندس عبد القادر همد يغادر عند الساعة الثانية صباحا للقاهرة لترأس  بعثة المريخ لنيجيريا حاملا معه جوازات اللاعبين بعد تأشيرها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
كلتشي : الحديث عن تقديمي لشكوي ضد المريخ ليس صحيح ولامانع لدي من العوده في التكميليه 
"
اكد كلتشي اوسونوا لاعب فريق المريخ السابق , ولاعب الاهلي شندي الحالي 
ان الاخبار اللتي تداولت عبر مواقع التواصل عن شكواه ضد ناديه السابق المريخ بسب 
مستحقات ماليه عاري من الصحه ولا اساس لها , واضاف ان العلاقه بينه وبين  اداره المريخ ولعيبه النادي دائماً كانت هي الافضل لكنه لم ينفي ان لديه  مستحقات بطرف النادي
وعن امكانيه عودته للمريخ قال : اذا طلب المريخ خدماتي في التكميليه ووافقت اداره الاهلي فلا مانع لدي .  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âک…âک…نبض الصفوةâک…âک…
âک…âک…امير عوضâک…âک…
âک…أهمية وفد المقدمةâک…

âک…من عادة الفرق المصرية أن تبتعث موفديها للمدن التي ستلعب بها أفريقيا..
âک…المصريين بطبعهم شعب منظم جدا و لا يترك شيئا للظروف المختلفة..
âک…و لعلمهم التام بخبايا و أفاعيل بعض الأندية التي تحاول التأثير علي  زوارها من خارج الملعب.. تصر إدارات الفرق المصرية تحديدا علي إرسال من  يقوم بحجز أفضل الفنادق و يهيئ وسيلة التحرك المريحة للفريق مع التأمين علي  ملاعب التدريب..
âک…كل هذا و لا تنسي بعثاتهم من إصطحاب (طباخ) في معيتها.. مع التزود بشتي أصناف الأطعمة و الوجبات..
âک…تصرفات إحترافية.. جعلت من هذه الفرق الأعلي كعبا علي مستوي القارة و الأكثر حيازة للبطولات..
âک…في السنوات الأخيرة حذت الفرق السودانية (القمة) حذو نظيرتها من المصرية..  و صار إرسال وفد المقدمة من المسلمات قبل مختلف اللقاءات..
âک…و لعل الأدوار التي قامت بها هذه الوفود أفادت فرقنا بشدة و جنبتها ويلات  (مجاهل أفريقيا الغارقة في التخلف) و أمزجة الإدارات التي تلعب علي الحرب  النفسية في خارج الملعب..
âک…و الآن يستعد الفريق لسبر غور مجاهل أفريقيا عبر اللعب في مدينة تبعد عن  العاصمة (ظ،ظ  ساعات بالبر).. و حسب رواية القنصل الفخري "محمد عثمان الطيب"  فإن آخر رحلة طيران لهذه المدينة سيسبق وصول بعثة النصر المريخي بساعة  كاملة!!
âک…فهل نظمت إدارة الفريق جدول الرحلة تبعا لهذه الظروف؟.. و أين سيمكث  الفريق في العاصمة النيجيرية لحين مغادرته للمدينة الأخري؟ و بأي وسيلة  سيغادر الفريق؟
âک…العشرات من الأسئلة المقلقة.. عن الإقامة و وسيلة التحرك و ملاعب  التدريب.. و مما يزيد درجة القلق لدي المحبين هو عدم نية الإدارة في إبتعاث  من يسبق حضور المريخ و يرتب له الأمور!!
âک…الإكتفاء بالسفارة وحدها لا يجدي.. و موظفي السفارة غير من (شفوت الكورة) و  دوما ما يغفل أولئك الموظفين من تفاصيل صغيرة و لكنها مهمة جدا..
âک…لذلك و حتي لا يدخل الفريق في معاناة (فارقها سنين عددا) نأمل في أن تبتعث  الإدارة شخصا يمتلك الكفاءة ليرتب كافة الأمور المتعلقة بوصول و مكوث  الفريق لحين مواجهته المرتقبة..
âک…و ليعلم من يستهين بمثل هذه الأمور أنها مهمة و تؤثر مباشرة علي أداء و  نتيجة الفريق.. و أن هذا هو ديدن الفرق الكبري و الإدارات الإحترافية.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…أشفق علي الأخ محي الدين عبدالتام الذي كل خبراته عبارة عن قيادة بعثة الفريق للفاشر..
âک…يومها تذمر محي الدين و إشتكي لطوب الأرض مما واجهه الفريق..
âک…اللعب في أفريقيا.. و في مدن غير العواصم معاناة كبيرة..
âک…بعض المدن الأفريقية تفتقد لأبسط مقومات الضيافة كالفنادق الجيدة أو توفر ملاعب التدريب..
âک…أغلب الفرق الضعيفة و الغير واثقة في قدرات لاعبيها تلجأ لسلاح إرهاق خصومها خارج الملعب..
âک…الإرهاق و المعاناة المتولدان من صعوبة التحرك في تلك المدن يضعضع معنويات الزوار و يؤثر سلبا علي أداءهم في المباريات..
âک…لا جدوي من الشكوي لمراقب المباراة بعد أن يتفنن الخصم في جعل الرحلة قطعة من النار..
âک…الترتيب المسبق يقي الفريق خطر التشرذم في المطارات.. أو السفر البري في الطرق الوعرة..
âک…راحة البعثة في الترحال و إستقرار أمورها بعد الوصول هما مفتاح الإنتصار..
âک…التركيز الإداري يجب أن ينصب علي تيسير أمور الفريق خارج الملعب.. أما  داخله فنجوم الأحمر الوهاج كفيلين بإنتزاع الإنتصار عنوة و إقتدار.
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
âک…وفود المقدمة ليست رفاهية بلا داعي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدارات 
عوض عباس
المريخ سيقول كلمته في نيجيريا

اجمل ما في افتتاحيات دوري الأبطال المنتظرة الأسبوع المقبل بكل من  مدينةواريالنيجرية وقرطاج التونسية عندما ينازل بطل السودان النجم الاحمر  مريخ السودان خصمه واري وولفر النيجري ويهم وصيفه الهلال الازرق بمنازلة  فريق اهلي طرابلس في ارض تونس المحايدة بالنسبة للفريقين أن تسود لغة  التفائل والامل والظفر بالانتصار والتميز.
الاعلام السوداني بطبيعته الانطباعية والحماسية ومن خلال المتابعة نلحظ  الثقة الزائدة للأهلة بكسب مواجهتهم للفريق الليبي لمجرد أن الفريق الازرق  تجاوز الامير البحراوي المتواضع بعدد وافر من الاهداف في البطولة المحلية  الضعيفة .
الغريب في الأمر أن بعض صحف الهلال والمعروف عنها التطبيل الاجوف والبعد عن  الواقعية بأن فريقهم سيذهب لتونس لحسم بطاقة التأهل أمام فريق يصفونه  بالمتواضع والفقير فنيا .
وعلى النقيض تماماً ما يحدث في المعسكر الأحمر من تخوف ورهبة من المصير  المنتظر في نيجيريا بحسبان المستوي المهزوز في اخر تجربة دورية امام النسور  والتي ابعدت الاحمر عن الصدارة بفارق نقطتين.
التجارب السابقة عودتنا بأن المريخ يتوهج قارياً عندما يكون الخوف من  الهزيمة هو المسيطر فحينها يظهر معدن المريخ صاحب النازلات الكبيرة  والخطيرة.
جماهير المريخ دخلت في هذا النفق العام الماضي عندما خسر مباريات محليه ولكنه سطع افريقيا.
ما حققه المريخ الموسم الماضي من انتصارات غير مسبوقة للفرق السودانية قاريا هو الزاد لمواجهة الاحد القادم.
سبعة انتصارات قارية شملت عزام تنزانيا بطل سيكافا الحالي وبطل انجولا  وترجي تونس والعلمة واتحاد العاصمة الجزائرية والوفاق بطل القارة للنسخة  قبل الماضية ومازيمبي الكنغولي ولم يعرف الزعيم الخسارة أو التعادل وتوقف  عن طموح البطولة في مباراة لوممباشي المشؤومة بفارق الاهداف.
اذا كانت ظروف المريخ هذا الموسم تختلف فنيا واداريا عن الموسم الماضي بسبب  التغير الاداري ألا ان المريخ سيكون على قدر التطلعات ونثق في تجاوزه  لخصمه النيجيري الذي هو الاخر يعيش اوضاع اكثر من مزريه بسبب شح المال  ومطالبات لاعبيه التي وصل صداه للفيفا!!
كتيبة المريخ الحالية بما فيها من لاعبين اصحاب تجارب لن يخذلوا القاعدة  الحمراء وسيسطعون في نيجيريا التي خبروها كثيرا عبر انتصارات مشهودة ضد  دولفين الذي صعقه الزعيم بنصف دسته وجاره الاخر فريق كورا الذي نال رباعية  وتبقي الذكرى الأهم تحقق الزعيم لأغلى لقب قاري على حساب بندل يونايتد في  العام 1989.
مباراة الهلال اراها سهله نسبيا ليس لتميز الازرق ولكن لظروف الفريق الليبي الصعبة بسبب الحرب الاهليه في ليبيا .
اختيار اهلي طرابلس لملعب الشاذلي ذويتن في العاصمة التونسية اعاد لي  ذكريات خاصة عندما رافقت طيبة الذكر موردة امدرمان في بطولة الكؤوس  الافريقية عام 2004 وهي تنازل فريق حمام الانف بذات الملعب وانتصرت الموردة  يومها في الملعب ذو العشب الطبيعي الجميل بهدف عمار ابو كدود ورفاقه انذاك  المعز محجوب والسادة ونور الدين عنتر وحافظ السوكي وعدولي واشرف ديسي  وعبدالمنعم الدويم وبقيه الفرقة الرائعة للقراقير انذاك بقيادة الخبير احمد  بابكر فكان أول واخر انتصار سوداني في الديار التونسية.
لاننا صفوة وننتمي للنادي الرائد والقائد الاحمر الجميل نتمني للهلال ان  يعود ظافرا من قرطاج وان يواصل مع المريخ مشوار التميز القاري فجمهورنا  العاشق للكرة يستحق أن يفرح ويسعد في بطولة الكاف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
 كريم الحسن يقتحم تشكيلة المريخ ضد طلائع الجيش 

كشف مدرب المريخ لو ايميل في حديثه عقب مران الامس انه سيريح اللاعب علاء  الدين يوسف من اجل الاستفادة منه في مباراة نيجيريا و سيشرك بدلا عنه  اللاعب كريم الحسن بجانب راجي و ان مباراة اليوم فرصة طيبة للاعبي الفريق و  الجهازالفني للتحضير للمرحلة المقبلة وخاصة مباراة الفريق الافريقية و كشف  عن قدرة فريقه على تشريف السودان في المحافل الافريقية و العودة بانتصار  مبينا انهم سيلعبون بنسبة 90% من تشكيلة الفريق ضد الفريق النيجيري على ان  تتاح الفرصة للبدلاء لتجهيهم للمرحلة المقبلة   

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
السد العالي يزور معسكر الأحمر
الحضري : المريخ فريق كبير...ويجب ان يكون الاهتمام فقط بالفوز على النيجيري

سجل المصري عصام الحضري حارس وادي دجلة زيارة لفريقه السابق المريخ بمقر  معسكر الاحمر بمدينة 6 اكتوبر واعتبر الحضري ان زيارته ليست مستغربة مبينا  ان المريخ بيته
وقال ساكون حريصا على التواجد في مباراة اليوم...وعن مباراة دوري ابطال  افريقيا قال المريخ نادي كبير والكبير يلعب بمستواى واحد دون النظر لمن  ينافسه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول وفد المصارعة الخرطوم في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء

وصول  وفد المصارعين الدولين للمنافسة علي اول لقب سودانى للمصارعة الحرة  بالبلاد ومدير عام وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم كان في استقبالهم  فجر هذا اليوم

وصل البلاد في الساعات الاولي من فجر اليوم الاربعاء  وفد المصارعين الدولين وذلك للمنافسة علي اول لقب سودنى لمصارعة المحترفين  والذي تنظمة شركة بحر العالمية .

تحت رعاية واشراف الاخ وزير الشباب  والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الاستاذ اليسع صديق التاج ابوكساوي وباستضافة  كريمة من الاخ معتمد محلية ام درمان الاستاذ مجدي عبدالعزيز حيث تلعب  البطولة علي حلبة استاد المريخ بام درمان يوم الجمعة 11مارس 2016 م من  الساعة الثامنة صباحا وحتى الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا .

ويشارك في البطولة ابطال المصارعة الحرة من دول :-

☄امريكا
☄المانيا
☄انجلترا
☄النمسا
☄المكسيك
☄كندا
☄بورتريكو

ومن ابرز المصارعين

☄ريم استريو
☄كارلينو
☄جون ميرسون
☄كريس روبر
☄كريس ماستر
☄واخرون

مدير  عام وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم مولانا محمد عثمان الخليفة كان  في استقبال وفد المصارعين الدولين فجر اليوم بمطار الخرطوم بحانب مساعد  مدير عام ادارة الرياضة الأستاذ محمد محي الدين محمد (لجميعابي) ومدير  المراسم والعلاقات العامة الاستاذ انس الناطق ومندوب الاعلام الاستاذ عادل  والاستاذ بحر مدير عام شركة بحر العالمية .






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يزل الامل برباعية حارقة 

حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزا كاسحا على الامل عطبرة باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف في  المواجهة التي استضافها شيخ الاستادات عشية اليوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع  العاشرلمسابقة الدوري الممتاز تبادل في احرازها محمد ابراهيم هدفين و هدف  لعبد الرزاق و صلاح نمر فيما احرز هدف الفهود نجمه محمد هاشم تكل بهذه  النتيجة ارتفع الوطني بنقاطه لـــــــ(25) نقطة و تجمد الامل في نقاطه  الــــــ(13)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ: ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻭﻥ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ

ﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﺑﻠﻬﻮﺷﺎﺕ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ  ﺑﺄﺭﺿﻪ ﻭﻭﺳﻂ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺫﻟﻚ .. ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ ﺍﻥ ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻋﻘﺎﺏ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﻞ ﺛﻼﺙ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻤﻴﻦ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺳﺪﺧﻼﻥ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ اﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يدك شباك الأمل برباعية في الدوري السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

تعافى فريق الخرطوم الوطنى من آثار أقصاءه من الدور الأول من الكونفيدرالية الافريقية بدك شباك ضيفه الامل عطبرة بنتيجة 4-1, مساء الثلاثاء بإستاد حليم-شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم ضمن الأسبوع العاشر من بطولة سوداني للدووري الممتاز لكرة القدم كما عاد صاحب الأرض لسكة الإنتصارات التي غاب عنها في الجولتين السابقتين.

ومنح فريق الخرطوم شارة القيادة لمهاجمه الغاني رزاق كريم لاعب الأمل السابق.

وأكمل الخرطوم الوطني المباراة ناقصا بعد طرد ظهيره الأيمن نزار في الدقيقة 87 لتعطيله هجمة بيده.

أحرز للخرطوم الوطني الغاني كريم رزاق الهدف الأول وأضاف أمين إبراهيم الهدفين الثاني الثالث في الدقيقتين 49 52 , والمدافع الدولي صلاح نمر في الدقيقة 57, للخاسر لاعب الوسط محمد هاشم

سيطر الخرطوم على الشوط الأول وهدد مرمى الضيوف كثيرا وضاعت للفريق فرص مؤكدة من عاطف خالد والغاني رزاق الذي ترجم السيطرة بالهدف الأول مستفيدا من تشتيت عشوائي للكرة داخل الصندوق, لكن محمد هاشم أدرك التعادل للأمل في الدقيقة 43.

في الشوط الثاني رمى الخرطوم بثقله أحرز 3 أهداف في أول عشر دقائق عن طريق أمين إبراهيم هدفين, صلاح نمر هدف بضربة رأسية.

وأضاع بعدها لاعبو الخرطوم فرصا محققة من عاطف ورزاق والبديل التِش, لتنتهي المباراة بأول أكبر فوز له هذا الموسم ليرفع رصيده إلى 24 نقطة, تجمد الأمل في 13 نقطة

وعلق الباقر كوكو مدرب الأمل على خسارة فريقه الكبيرة وقال ل:" اللاعبون جميعا فاجأوني بمستواهم في هذه المباراة, ولم يطبقوا معظم ما طلبته منهم أمام الخرطوم الوطني, لكننا سوف نقوم بتصحيح الأخطاء بسرعة لنتفادى تكرارها في المباراة القادمة"

بينما قال المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني كويسي أبياه الغاني:" آداء الفريق لم يكن مقبولا عندي في شوط اللعب الأول, ولقد تحدثت إلى عقل اللاعبين وطالبتهم بتطبيق جوانب معينة فسيطرنا بالكامل وأحرزنا أهدافنا كثيرة, لكنني رغم ذلك غير راض عن طريق تضييع اللاعبين للفرص فكان يجب أن أن نفوز بنتيجة مضاعفة".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمير يبحث عن كبريائه أمام مريخ كوستي في الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يخوض فريق الأمير البحراوي مباراة جديدة في أول موسم له في بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، وذلك حين يستضيف مريخ كوستي على إستاد حليم-شداد في العاصمة الخرطوم مساء الأربعاء، ضمن منافسات الجولة 11.

يسعى الأمير الذي خسر 8 مباريات من قبل، لتحقيق هدفين أمام مريخ كوستي، اولهما تحقيق فوزه الأول، وثانيهما إستعادة الكبرياء بعد خسارته الكارثية السبت الماضي بنتيجة 8-0، حيث يخوض المباراة بمدرب جديد.

أما مريخ كوستي صاحب الـ8 نقاط، فإنه وجد راحة كاملة للإستعداد لهذه المباراة، ولكنه يفقد عناصر مؤثرة في خط الوسط كلاعب منتخب جنوب السودان مؤمن وتر.

وقال المديره الفني لمريخ كوستي محسن سيد لـ"": "هذه المباراة صعبة جدا لأننا نتعامل مع معطيات جديدة في محيط فريق الأمير، فهذه المواجهة تمثل له فرصة إستعادة الكبرياء بفعل خسارته الثقيلة امام الهلال، ويظل الأمير فريقا كبيرا لأنه يلعب بالدرجة الممتازة وسوف نعمل له ألف حساب".

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهات اï»·حمر امام اï»·ندية النيجيرية

متابعات : سالم سعيد

تعبر مواجهه واري وولفز النيجيري المواجهه رقم (5) للمريخ مع الفرق النيجيرية

يواجه  المريخ عصر اï»·حد المقبل فريق واري وولفز النيجيري في الدور اï»·ول لبطولة  رابطة اï»·بطال اï»·فريقية، وتحمل المواجهه الرقم (5) في تاريخ مواجهات المريخ  مع الفرق النيجيرية في دوري ابطال افريقيا التي بدأت عام (1989م)

الزاوية

اولي المواجهات

\بندل النيجيري
كانت  المواجهه في نهائي كأس الكؤوس الافريقية عام 1989م فاز المريخ في مباراة  الذهاب في الخرطوم بهدف من ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع المهاجم عيسي صباح الخير  والذي احرزه المدافع كمال عبدالغني وفي مباراة اï»·ياب تمكن المريخ من فرض  التعادل السلبي علي الخصم النيجيري بل سجل المريخ هدف ولكن تم الغاوه من  قبل الحكم وسجله بابكر الحلو(باكمبا) المباراة التي شهدت اول لقب قاري  للمريخ وللاندية السودانية قاطبة علي صعيد البطولات اï»·فريقية.

كوارا يونايتد

اوقعت  القرعة المريخ مع فريق كوارا يونايتد بعد غياب المواجهات بين المريخ  والفرق النيجيرية قرابه ال20 عاما في مرحله المجموعات لبطولة  (الكونفدرالية) تمكن المريخ من الفوز علي كوارا في مباراة الذهاب بالخرطوم  بنتيجة 1/4 سجلها كل من مجاهد محمد ومحمد علي سفاري وعبدالحميد السعودي  والبرازيلي باولينو وفي مباراة اï»·ياب خسر المريخ بنتيجة 1/2 وسجل للمريخ  الراحل اندراوس ايداهور.

دولفين

المواجهه مع دولفين كانت  اكثر اثارة باعتباره الاكثر خبرة من مواطنه كوارا ، تمكن المريخ من الفوز  في الخرطوم علي دولفين بنتيجة 1/6 في مباراة دراماتيكية سجل فيها فيصل عجب  هدفين ومجاهد محمد والمدافع محمد علي سفاري وموسي الزومة والراحل ايداهور  ليسجل المريخ اعلي نتيجة له خلال مشاركاته الافريقية، وفي مباراة نيجيرية  كانت اï»·ثارة حاضرة من المرحلة الاخيرة لدوري المجموعات لعبت المباراة عصرا  في رمضات ومنح الحكم ضربة جزاء وهميه وهذا فضلا عن زمن المباراة الذي تجاوز  10 دقايق كزمن مضاف وخسر فيها المريخ 0/3

كانوا بلارز

تجددت  المواجهه امام الفرق النيجيرية امام(كانوا بلارز) في مرحلة المجموعات  لدوري اï»·بطال (2009م) خسر المريخ مباراة الذهاب بنتيجة 1/3 بنيجيريا بعد ان  تقدم للمريخ الراحل ايداهور وفي مباراة اï»·ياب بالخرطوم ضمن الجولة اï»·خيرة  خاض المريخ المباراة بغياب الدوافع بعد الخروج من المجموعات وتلاشي حظوظه  في التاهل لينقاد الي التعادل 1/1 سجل للمريخ المدافع ريتشارد من ضربة  جزاء.

التساوي في المواجهات

نجد ان المريخ سبق وان التقي  الفرق النيجيرية 4 مرات ولعب ضدها 8 مواجهات تمكن من الفوز في 3 مواجهات  وتعادل في مواجهتان وخسر 3 مواجهات بذلك يكون المريخ نال 8 نقاط من المجموع  الكلي 16 نقطة محرزا نسبة 50% في امتحان الكرة النيجيرية

اï»·هداف

خلال  8 مواجهات التي لعبها المريخ مع الفرق النيجيرية سجل خلالها المريخ 14  هدفا واستقبلت شباكه 11 هدفا بذلك نجد ان معدل اهداف المريخ (1.8) هدف عم  كل مباراة مقابل(1.4) هدف عن كل مباراة للاندية النيجيرية.
المريخ سجل  علي ملعبه 12 هدف في ثلاثة مواجهات وتعادل في واحدة بمعدل (3) اهداف لكل  مباراة وسجل خارج القواعد هدفين في اربعة مواجهات بمعدل(0.5) هدف في  المباراة الواحدة.

البحث عن الهدف رقم 15

سبق للاعبي المريخ أن سجلوا (14) هدفا في الشباك النيجيرية نال شرفها كل من الاتي
1/ اندراوس ايداهور 3 اهداف
2/فيصل العجب 3 اهداف
3/محمد علي سغاري هدفين
4/مجاهد محمد احمد هدفين
5/كمال عبدالغني هدف
6/عبدالحميد السعودي هدف
7/موسي الزومة هدف
8/ البرازيلي باولينو هدف
9/ ريتشاد هدف

من هو اللاعب الذي سوف يسجل الهدف 15 في شباك الفرق النيجيرية علي شباك واري وولفز؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال محمود حمزة السودان بنيجيريا إن واري وولفز النيجيري متمسك بأداء مباراته أمام المريخ على ملعبه بمدينة واري يوم الاحد المقبل مشيراً إلى أن المدينة آمنة ولا توجد فيها أي مهددات أمنية لبعثة المريخ مستبعداً أن تواجه البعثة أي مشاكل في تلك المدينة وأضاف: ما يتردد عن تفلتات أمنية ووجود بعض المشاكل بعيد جداً عن مدينة واري وأحب أن اطمئن كل جماهير المريخ بأن المدينة آمنة وأن البعثة الحمراء ستكون في أمان ولن تواجهها أي مشاكل وكشف محمود حمزة عن استقبال غير مسبوق أعدته أسرة السفارة السودانية بنيجيريا لبعثة المريخ مع توفير إقامة مريحة للبعثة الحمراء في أبوجا بعد أن تأكد عدم قدرة البعثة على اللحاق بالطائرة المسافرة إلى مدينة واري في نفس اليوم الذي تصل فيه بعثة المريخ إلى أبوجا مبيناً أن السفارة أكملت الحجز لبعثة المريخ في أحد الفنادق بأبوجا والذي لا يبعد كثيراً عن مقر السفارة السودانية هناك وستقضي فيه البعثة الليلة على أن تغادر عصر الجمعة إلى مدينة واري مشيراً إلى أن هناك وفد مقدمة من السفارة السودانية سيسبق بعثة المريخ لمدينة واري وسيقوم بكل الترتيبات المتعلقة باستلام الفندق وتسليم اللاعبين غرفهم فور وصولهم مع التأمين على حجز ملاعب التدريبات,

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
 إختبار الجاهزية للمعمعة الأفريقية |

 يخوض المريخ اليوم تجربته ” الودية ”  الأخيرة أمام طلائع الجيش المصري  قبل الإقلاع من قاهرة المعز و التوجه إلى الأراضي النيجيرية لمواجهة واري وولفز في ذهاب دور ال32 من دوري أبطال أفريقيا  .

لا تهمنا النتيجة التي تنتهي عليها مباراة اليوم سواءاً كانت  إيجابية أو سلبية وما يهمنا هو الاستفادة القصوى منها في معالجة سلبيات المرحلة السابقة وتطبيق التكتيك المناسب والخطة التي ينوي اللوك إتباعها في مباراة الفريق النيجيري  .
•الدفع بالتشكيلة الأساسية من متطلبات اللقاء من أجل تحقيق التجانس  و الإنسجام بين  عناصر الكوكبة المختارة.

حراسة المرمى في الفرقة الحمراء لا يختلف إثنان علي أن اليوغندي جمال سالم هو الأميز والأفضل في تأمينها من الغزو النيجيري المتوقع ” من واري وولفز ” بإعتبار أنه يلعب بملعبه ووسط جماهيره  ولذلك سيحاول الخروج بنتيجة تسهل عليه معركة أم درمان  ؛  ولكن يبقى إختلافنا في سفر  ” المعز محجوب ”  البعيد كل البعد عن أجواء  المباريات التنافسية بسبب الإصابة التي تعرض لها في بدايات المعسكر الإعدادي ليكون البديل الأول لجمال سالم  ، حيث كان الأفيد والاقرب للمغادرة مع الفريق الحارس الشاب محمد المصطفى الذي أظهر مستويات مقنعة في المباريات الودية والمباراة التي شارك فيها عندما تم إيقاف جمال سالم عقب نيله للبطاقة الحمراء في لقاء مريخ الفاشر ، وبالتالي فإن وجود محمد مصطفى كان سيكون بمثابة التأمين الشامل الكامل لحراسة الفرقة الحمراء تفادياً لحدوث أي طاري لجمال سالم سواءاً كان بالإصابة أو  الطرد أو عدم توفيقه في المباراة وهي خيارات جائزة الحصول  .

اللاعبون جنود تحت إمرة الكيان مسؤوليتهم تتلخص فى الدفاع عن الشعار ويعتبر المدرب القائد الذي يوجه جنوده ويضع الخطة المناسبة لإصابة الهدف وتحقيق المطلوب ولذلك  على رمضان عجب أن ينصاع لآراء مدربه حيث شاهدناه يرفض اللعب في الرواق الأيمن الذي أظهر إمكانياته وجعله الأميز في الفرقة الحمراء ومفتاح  إنتصارات الزعيم وصمام أمان الصفوة في الجانب الدفاعي في الموسم الماضي  والآن ظل يتمسك بالوسط المهاجم الذي لم يقدم فيه ما يشفع له بالتواجد أساسياً فيه.
•أول عناصر النتيجة الإيجابية بنيجيريا هو إشراك عجب  في الطرف الأيمن ويبتدئ هذا التطبيق من مباراة اليوم أمام طلائع الجيش المصري ليستعيد بريقه الذي فقده بسبب تخبطه وضعف شخصية مدربه الذي لم يكن حاسماً في إرجاعه للدفاع .
•ما زلنا ندعم اللوك لعله يعود كسلفه ” غارزيتو ” الذي بدأ سيئاً ولكنه ختم بالأفضل والأروع.
المستويات الجيدة  التي ظل يقدمها ثنائي الدفاع  على جعفر وأمير كمال تجعل  مشاركة علاء الدين يوسف في وسط الملعب أكثر فائدة من إرجاعه لقلب الدفاع ، من أجل معالجة المستوى المهزوز الذي ظهر به وسط الفرقة الحمراء في مباريات الدوري الممتاز  فلم يقدم الثنائي ابراهومة وخالد النعسان الأداء المقنع  بالإضافة إلى إصابة رمانة الوسط سلمون وشطب أيمن سعيد وهروب شرف الدين شيبوب وعدم قيد مجدى عبد اللطيف أفريقيا ، مع العلم بأن واري ولفز يعتمد على قوة خط وسطه ويتميز لاعبيه بالبنية الجسمانية القوية واللياقة البدنية المرتفعة .

تصريح رئيس القطاع الرياضي بسفر نجم الفريق ورمانة الوسط المريخي النيجيري جابسون سلمون إلى دبي بصحبة مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي الدكتور جار النبي لإكمال علاجه وتأهيله هناك  حتى يعود سليماً معافي للدفاع عن ألوان الفريق الذي إهتز كثيراً وفقد بريقه بفقده ، بعث فينا الأمل والتفاؤل ولكن لم يستمر الحلم طويلاً  لنستيقظ سريعاً  على كابوس الزيف والخداع الذي تمارسه لجنة التسيير .
• لجنة التسيير دائماً ما تصرح ومعلوماً أن تعمل،  حيث سافر جار النبي إلي دبي وحيداً وترك سلمون بالخرطوم  .
توقعنا أن تنصاع لجنة التسيير لصوت العقل ولو لمرة واحدة  “طوال فترة توليها أمور النادي ” وتهتم بالنيجيري الذي يمثل مركز ثقل الفريق بسفره لدبي حتى يلحق بمباراة العودة ولكن م€ٹ
لقد أسمعت اذ ناديت حياً…..
ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي……
وناراً لو نفخت فيها أضاءت….
ولكن أنت تنفخ في رماد……م€‹.

  جرة  قلم   أخيرا   :-

â™، نطمح في إعداد لاعبي الفريق من قبل المدير الفني البلجيكي “لوك ايمال ” ومساعديه   للمباراة  الأفريقية فنياً و معنوياً ونفسياً بحيث يتم التعامل مع كل الأحوال الممكن حدوثها   سواءاً بالتقدم أو في حالة  إستقبال مرمى جمال سالم  لهدف أو هدفين ؟.
•من واقع أن تركيبة اللاعب السوداني الهشة تجعله يفقد تركيزه عندما يتأخر في النتيجة مما يجعل الفريق عرضة للهزائم الثقيلة  ومن هنا تكمن أهمية تهيئة اللاعبين نفسياً ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خواطر رياضية
د. صلاح الدين محمد عثمان
ماذا يريد خالد المصطفى من المريخ؟

• أمر محير للغاية موضوع تحليل المباريات التي تقام في منافسات الدوري الممتاز وبالذات في جهاز التلفاز خاصة من قناة النيلين الرياضية، عندما تحدث أي ظروف خاصة ولا نتمكن من الذهاب لمشاهدة المباريات في الإستاد ونضطر في أحيان كثير من مشاهدتها على قناة النيلين، لكني في ذلك أقول بأن المحلل الذي يقوم بالتحليل أحياناً يحيرنا كثيراً بكلام كثير لا يفيد في شيء، وهنا يدور في الرأس سؤال محوري وكبير هل التحليل الرياضي للمباريات له أسس وأصول أم أن أي لاعب سابق كان يمارس كرة القدم يستضاف للتحليل حتى لو كان أمياً أو غير مثقف كروياً.
• ما دفعني حقيقة لكل ذلك التحليل الذي كان عن مباراة فريقي المريخ والنسور في الأسبوع الماضي والضيف كان هو خالد أحمد المصطفى لاعب المريخ الأسبق والذي وجه انتقادات قوية ولاذعة في حق فريق السابق بصورة لم يسبق لها مثيل وترك المستطيل الأخضر وهاك يا انتقاد لمجلس الإدارة واللاعبين والأعجب أنه ابتدر حديثه قائلاً منتهي السوء، الكل يعلم بأن مباريات الدوري مضغوطة وفترة الراحة بين كل مباراة وأخرى قليلة جداً ولا تكفي لتصحيح أخطاء المباراة السابقة، وحتى الجهاز الفني لم يسلم من انتقاده وقال لم نرَّ تكتيك أو أداء، ونفس الكلام الذي قاله في الشوط الأول للمباراة كرره في الشوط الثاني وبصورة مملة للغاية، وهكذا خالد هو دائماً ما ينتقد فريق المريخ على جهاز التلفاز وهو وزميله محمد موسى وعندما سنحت لهما الفرصة بالدخول للجنة الكرة بالنادي لم يقدموا أي شيء يذكر وكما دخلوا خرجوا.
• أضرب مثلاً حي بالفرقة الهلالية التي قدمت أداءً باهتاً أما فريق النسور لم يرقَّ للمستوي المطلوب وهتفت ضدهم الجماهير إلا أنهم وفي المباراة التالية أمام أمراء بحري قدموا أداءً راقياً أطرب كل من كان بالإستاد، إذاً لابد للمحلل الرياضي بأي قناة رياضية أن يتحلي بالروح الرياضي والنهج القومي دون غرض ولكن يبدو أن خالد له موقف ضد لجنة التسيير المريخية ولذلك لجأ لهذا الأسلوب غير السليم والكريم لأن لأي مباراة ظروفها.
• الحكم عبد الرحمن درمة حقق القول الذي يقول كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار وأتي وهو يحمل إحصائية عن اللعب غير النظيف في حق اللاعب كوفي ولم يَّر لاعب النسور يعتدي على أمير كمال والدخول عليه بعنف في بطنه واحتك معه وهو جاري ولم يكن يستحق الطرد كما قال لأن اللاعب الأخر تعلق بتلابيبه وكان سبباً في إصابة نفسه نتيجة ذلك بلكمة غير مقصودة على الوجه مع الاحتكاك الذي جرى وكذا الحال مع تراوري الذي جرى وترك اللاعب ولكنه رغم ذلك عوقب، لاعبو النسور ومجلس الإدارة مارسوا أسلوب الغاب مع حكم المباراة وضربوه وأساءوا له إساءة بالغة بالضرب على وجهه ولم يقولوا عن ذلك شيئاً، دائماً المحللين يترصدون لاعبي المريخ كما يفعل فيصل سيحه وهو يترصد أداء بكري المدينة وتراوري وكل كبيرة وصغيرة تبدر منهم، كل ذلك يحيرني بالرغم من أنهم محسوبين على المريخ وهكذا هم دائماً أبناء المريخ أو المحسوبين عليه له بالمرصاد كما أقول دائماً.
• الآفة الأكبر أيها السادة التي أود أن أذكرها هنا هو خدمة الزعيم موبايل الخاصة بنادي المريخ هذه الخدمة الهامة والتي تمدنا بأخبار المريخ العظيم يعاب عليها عندما يتعادل المريخ أو ينهزم تكتب المريخ ينقاد أنا لا أدري ما هو مصدر هذه الكلمة ومن أين جاءوا بها لأن المريخ لا ينقاد مريخ الصفوة يا ناس الزعيم موبايل يقود ولا ينقاد فهو الرائد دائماً وأبداً وصاحب الأداء الرائع على الدوام والكاسات المحمولة جواً، إخوتي أرجوكم أريحونا من هذه الكلمة الشينة، وكذلك يرجي أيضاً ترتيب الخبر المرسل وتنسيقه حتى لا يأتي مثل الخبر المرسل عن مباراة فريق الشباب مع أبوروف ولم نفهم منه شيئاً، ولكم العتبى حتى ترضوا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* همد يوضح اسباب قبوله لرئاسة بعثة المريخ لنيجيريا

اوضح المهندس عبد القادر همد عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الاسباب التي دفعته لقبول رئاسة بعثة المريخ الي نيجيريا بعد ان كان قد اعلن اعتذاره للمشغوليات الخاصة حيث اكد ان الثقة التي وضعتها لجنة التسيير في شخصه دفعته لقبول رئاسة البعثة فورا ودون تردد .. وساغادر فورا الي القاهرة للحاق بمعسكر المريخ لتسلم رئاسة البعثة التي ستغادر الي نيجيريا لمواجهة واري وولفز في ذهاب دور الـ32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
  نعم نعم.. المريخ عمل صالح*  بقدر ما أنني كنت من أشد المناصرين للجنة التسيير الحالية في بدايات  مسيرتها، وأكثر الداعمين لنهجها الإداري .. بقدر ما أنني الآن حزين على  التخبط الذي بدأ يكتنف أداءها.. والتناقض الغريب الذي أصبح سمة لقراراتها..  وعجزها البائن عن معالجة الكثير من القضايا المهمة …
   * والأغرب من هذا كله أن فريقنا المصنف بأنه الأكبر والأعظم في دولة  السودان العظمى، تصر اللجنة على أن تبقيه بدون مدير كرة حتى الآن..
  * ليه ولماذا لا ندري!!
  * قبل بداية الموسم سافر الفريق إلى معسكر في منتجع بالجارة اثيوبيا ، واتضح بعد وصوله إلى هناك أنه يفتقر للملاعب ..
  * إي والله بعد وصوله إلى هناك!!
   * وبعده سافر الفريق إلى معسكر اعدادي ثان في دوحة الخير ، وحدث ما حدث من  فضيحة الطائرة التي استقلها الفريق من هناك إلى دبي وأنزل منها في آخر  لحظة لأن التأشيرات لم تصل ..
  * إي والله اُنزل منها لأن التأشيرات لم تصل من هناك، وكذلك لم تصل موافقة الاتحاد الإماراتي !!
  * الآن الآن تعاني بعثة المريخ في القاهرة ما تعاني في سبيل أن تتحصل على تأشيرات دخول إلى نيجيريا..
  * ده شنو ده عليكم الله يا ناس اللجنة ??!!
  * من المسؤول منكم عن هذه الفضائح ??!!
   * نعلم أن معظمكم حديثي عهد بالعمل الإداري ، ولكن التأكد من أن المنتجع  الأثيوبي مؤهل لاستقبال معسكر المريخ قبل المغادرة إليه ، والاطمئنان قبل  ركوب الطائرة على موافقة الاتحاد الإماراتي على حضور المريخ ، وتجهيز  تأشيرات الدخول إلى نيجيريا عن طريق القاهرة من الخرطوم قبل مغادرتها لا  يحتاجون لخبرات ..
  * ثانياً :  سمّت اللجنة من قبل سعادة اللواء كمال شقاق ناطقاً رسمياً باسمها ، ومع ذلك  نقرأ في الصحف يومياً تصريحات وقرارات بلسان أعضاء غير اللواء شقاق.. ولو  أن هذه التصريحات كانت متوافقة مع بعضها البعض لقبلناها حتى ولو على مضض،  ولكنها للأسف تصريحات متناقضة، يضرب بعضُها بعضها الآخر ، وآخرها التصريحات  الخاصة بقضية مصعب!!
  * أيضاً  هنالك تصريحات شبه يومية من الرئيس وأمين المال بأن المريخ لا يعاني مالياً  ، في الوقت الذي نقرأ فيه كل يوم عن تمرد أو شكوى من بعض اللاعبين بسبب  تأخر مرتباتهم الشهرية وحوافز المباريات ..
   * ايضاً نقرأ في اليوم بعض التصريحات التي تؤكد على أن اللجنة ستستعجل عقد  الجمعية العمومية في أبريل، وفي صحف أخرى في مايو ، وأحيانا في يونيو !!
   * خلاصة القول .. لجنة التسيير بدأت مسيرتها بشكل جيد مع المريخ ، ونجحت  في حسم بعض الملفات المهمة كملفي أمير كمال والمدرب الجديد.. وحمدنا لها  ذلك في حينه ، ولكنها للأسف بدأت بعد ذلك في العد التنازلي، وفقدت البوصلة  تماماً، واستسلمت للشائعات التي روجها بعض المغرضين وصدقت أنها مُحاربة !!
   * لو أنها تحلت بالجرأة المطلوبة في مثل هذه الحالات، ووضعت الصحافة  الحمراء والشارع المريخي في الصورة، وملكتهما الحقائق كما هي بدون مساحيق،  لما شعرت بالغربة وأحست بالعزلة، وبدت وكأنها تعمل في واد والمريخ الكيان  وأهله الخلص في واد آخر..
  *  ختاماً ألفت نظر الباشمهندس أونسي والعميد عامر إلى أن المشاكل التي كان  تأتي للرئيس السابق جمال الوالي ، كانت تأتيه من بعض أعضاء مجلسه هواة  (الشو) ، والظهور الإعلامي ، الذين يتسابقون إلى تولي بعض الملفات بدون  دراية .. واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم ..آخر السطور* الحمد لله الذي منّ عليّ بنعمة الشفاء .. والشكر لكل من زارني أو إتصل .. سائلاً الله لنا ولهم ولكم أجمعين، دوام الصحة والعافية.
   * أما المؤسف فهو أن الاختصاصي بمستشفى الدوحة التخصصي للأنف والأذن  والحنجرة نصحني بعدم إجراء اي اتصالات هاتفية أو استقبالها لمدة شهر كامل ،  وإلى ذلك ألفت نظر الإخوة والأصدقاء والأحباب حتى لا يغضبون إذا لم أرد  على اتصالاتهم ..
  * وكفى. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* واري وولفز يتمسك بمواجهة المريخ على ملعبه
 
 
قال  محمود حمزة السودان بنيجيريا إن واري وولفز النيجيري متمسك بأداء مباراته  أمام المريخ على ملعبه بمدينة واري يوم الاحد المقبل مشيراً إلى أن المدينة  آمنة ولا توجد فيها أي مهددات أمنية لبعثة المريخ مستبعداً أن تواجه  البعثة أي مشاكل في تلك المدينة وأضاف: ما يتردد عن تفلتات أمنية ووجود بعض  المشاكل بعيد جداً عن مدينة واري وأحب أن اطمئن كل جماهير المريخ بأن  المدينة آمنة وأن البعثة الحمراء ستكون في أمان ولن تواجهها أي مشاكل وكشف  محمود حمزة عن استقبال غير مسبوق أعدته أسرة السفارة السودانية بنيجيريا  لبعثة المريخ مع توفير إقامة مريحة للبعثة الحمراء في أبوجا بعد أن تأكد  عدم قدرة البعثة على اللحاق بالطائرة المسافرة إلى مدينة واري في نفس اليوم  الذي تصل فيه بعثة المريخ إلى أبوجا مبيناً أن السفارة أكملت الحجز لبعثة  المريخ في أحد الفنادق بأبوجا والذي لا يبعد كثيراً عن مقر السفارة  السودانية هناك وستقضي فيه البعثة الليلة على أن تغادر عصر الجمعة إلى  مدينة واري مشيراً إلى أن هناك وفد مقدمة من السفارة السودانية سيسبق بعثة  المريخ لمدينة واري وسيقوم بكل الترتيبات المتعلقة باستلام الفندق وتسليم  اللاعبين غرفهم فور وصولهم مع التأمين على حجز ملاعب التدريبات,
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

يخوض المريخ عند الساعة الثالثة و النصف من عصر اليوم بتوقيت مصر و الثانية و النصف بتوقيت السودان مباراة إعدادية ضد فريق طلائع الجيش و ذلك ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراته واري ولفز النيجيري يوم الاحد المقبل على ملعب مقاطعة واري النيجيري و سيقوم المريخ اليوم باشراك اللاعبين الاساسيين الذين سيشاركون مع الفريق في مباراة الاحد اما فريق طلائع الجيش سيلعب في مباراة اليوم باللاعبين البدلاء نسبة لارتباطه امس بمباراة في الدوري المحلي المصري ضد الانتاج الحربي و كان مدرب المريخ قد اكمل الاعداد لمباراة اليوم بمران ظهر امس شارك فيه كل اللاعبين المرافقين لبعثة المريخ الى مصر و تقرر ان يشرك المدرب في مباراة اليوم كل اللاعبين بغرض تجهيزهم للمرحلة المقبلة و ستكون التغييرات مفتوحة للجانبين خاصة ان المباراة تعني الكثير للمريخ و هي آخر تجربة للمريخ قبل توجهه نيجيريا المريخ سبق له اللعب في اثيوبيا و قطر عددا من التجارب الجادة تحت إشراف مدربه البلجيكي لوك ووقف من خلالها على جاهزية اللاعبين و تعتبر مباراة اليوم هي فرصة طيبة للاحمر من اجل تجهيز اللاعبين لمباراة بطل نيجيريا







الثالثة و النصف بتوقيت مصر تعادل الرابعة و النصف بتوقيت السودان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* احتجاج نيجيري علي اتهامات غياب الأمن بمدينة واري


اعلن الاتحاد النيجيري احتجاجه علي الحديث الذي دار حول غياب الامن في معقل واري وولفز منافس المريخ المرتقب في دور الـ32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا حيث اكد ان مدينة واري يتوفر فيها الامن وان ما تم اطلاقه عنها غير صحيح .. والمعلوم ان مجلس المريخ ارسل خطاب احتجاج للاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) طالب فيه بتحويل المباراة الي مدينة اخري لعدم توفر الامن في مدينة معقل فريق واري وولفز النيجيري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
إنتخابات الإتحاد العام.. سخريات ومهازل

* بدأت حمى إنتخابات الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم مبكراً وها هي إتحادات الأوسط تعلن ترشيح المجموعة الحالية بقيادة الدكتور معتصم جعفر.
* من المفارقات العجيبة والغريبة في أن أكبر ناديين في السودان المريخ والهلال وبقية الأندية جميعهم غير قادرين على التحكم في لُعبة إنتخابات الإتحاد العام.
* المتحكم الرئيسي في الإنتخابات هي إتحادات الولايات بصورة كبيرة جدًا وهي التي تحدد مسارها وفقاً لما تقتضيه مصالحها الخاصة وليست العامة.
* فمثلاً يمكن لإتحاد مثل إتحاد المعيلق الذي ظل يرفد الساحة الإدارية بالأستاذ صديق عكلي يمكن لإتحاد المعيلق البعيد عم النشاط وقد لا يعرف كثيرون أين تقع المعيلق ولأي ولاية تتبع ورغم ذلك يمكن لإتحادها أن يتحكم في سير الإنتخابات وفي المقابل لا يمكن للمريخ والهلال بكل سطوتهما وثقلهما الجماهيري أن يشكلا أي تأثير على الإنتخابات وهنا تكمن الفوارق العجيبة والغريبة.
* وفي مجلس الاتحاد العام الحالي نجد أن ضباطه يتحكمون بصورة (كاملة) في العملية الإنتخابية ويوجهونها وفقاً ما يشتهون ويريدون.
* وبين ضباط الإتحاد العام يبرز إسم أمين الخزينة الأخ أسامة عطا المنان كمتحكم رئيسي في العملية الإنتخابات ويملك أسرارها بصورة مطلقة ويتفوق حتى على رئيس الإتحاد العام الدكتور معتصم جعفر ويكفي إحرازه لأكبر نسبة من الأصوات.
* من الأشياء المحزنة والمؤلمة والكاريثة أن إنتخابات الإتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم المسئول الأول عن إدارة النشاط الرياضي تنشأ بصورة كبيرة على العلاقات الإجتماعات التي تربط إتحادت الولايات مع الضباط الحاليين خاصة أسامة ومعتصم وهناك علاقات المصالح المتبادلة تلعب أيضاً دوراً كبيراً في عملية الإتحاد المسئول الأول عن تطوير الرياضة.
* من المُسلمات أن كرة القدم في السودان لن تتطور ما دام العملية الإنتخابية تسير بالطريقة التي إعتدنا عليها.
* ضباط الإتحاد الحالي وغيرهم حريصون كل الحرص على التواجد في مراكزهم أو الفوز ومعروف للجميع سبب هذا الحرص ولا يمكن بأي حال أن يفرط من تذوقوا الجلوس والتمتع بالإنتساب للإتحاد العام في الفوز.
* قد يقفز سؤال مهم وهو لماذا هذا الحرص الشديد من كثيرين على التواجد في الإتحاد العام؟.
* الإجابة واضحة ومعروفة وهي أن هناك مكاسب لا تحصى ولا تُعد وهؤلاء الإداريين خبروا أسرار اللعبة جيداً وأدمنوها ولذلك تجدهم يبذلون الغالي والنفيس من أجل التواجد في الإتحاد العام.
* وهناك الشلليات التي نشأت وترعرعت بفضل التواجد المستمر لبعض الوجوه لدرجة أنها تحفظ لبعضها البعض أسرار وبلاوي (متلتلة) وهناك أعضاء لا يملكون أي عضوية ولكن منبت الشلليات يقودهم للفوز والتواجد المستمر لأنهم أصبحوا منظومة تحفظ أسرار بعضها البعض.
* هناك من يبذل كل ثروته لأجل تحقيق الفوز في الإنتخابات والسبب معروف (وكلو يهون وملحوق).
* وما يدعو للإستغراب هناك متسلقين وأرزقية نبتوا بسرعة حول الإتحادات المختلفة وهم أشبه بشجر (اللبلاب) الذي يتسلق كل شيء حوله وهؤلاء يلعبون أدوار مهمة لأجل خدمة شخصيات بعينها لأنها توفر لهم فرص التكسب الرخيص داخل الإتحاد العام عبر تنسيبهم في وظائف هامشية ولكنهم قادرون على تحويلها بقدرتهم الكبيرة على التملق إلى مراكز مرموقة يتكسبون من ورائها مالاً وفيراً.
* من غير المعقول أن يكون ممثل لإتحاد ولائي لا يشهد قيام أي نشاط رياضي هو المسئول عن إختيار من يخططون لتطوير كرة القدم.
* هنالك منسوبون لإتحادات لا يحضرون للخرطوم إلا مرة كل أربع سنوات للمشاركة في الإنتخابات
* وهناك من الإتحادات الولائية لا يمكن أن يفرطوا في موسم الإنتخابات الذي يعتبر موسماً ثميناً وغنياً بما لذ وطاب من المكتسبات المختلفة والجميع يعرف ما نعني.
* بعض أعضاء الإتحادات الولائية يتم إغراءهم برئاسة بعثات المريخ والهلال الخارجية والمنتخبات الوطنية بمختلف مراحلها وكل ذلك يعتبر نوعاً من سداد فاتور المساندة الإنتخابية.
* يمكن أن يرافق بعثات المريخ والهلال منسوب لإتحاد لم يسافر طيلة حياته ولكن فاتورة الإنتخابات منحته فرصة السفر وقبض النثريات وبالدولار كمان.
* لعبة الإنتخابات لعبة قذرة للغاية وأساليبها متسخة والكل يعرف ذلك وتجد إتهامات مؤلمة وهناك التدخلات لبعض الجهات للتأثير على سيرها وفقاً لتنفيذ سياسة بعينها.
* ما نرجوه أن يرتقي القائمون بأمر إدارة النشاط الرياضي لمستوى المسئولية ونناشد الجهات الرسمية للتدخل ودعم الإنتخابات بكوادر مؤهلة تمتلك الخلق الرفيع وتتعامل مع العملية الإنتخابية بأخلاق بدلاً من الإنفلات الغريب وتحويل الساحة إلى بؤرة فساد.
توقيعات متفرقة
* للأسف المريخ والهلال لن يكون لهما دور في ترقية النشاط الرياضي ومحاربة أصحاب المصالح الخاصة في الإنتخابات لأن طرفي القمة لا يمكن أن يتفقا في العملية الإنتخابية لإنعدام ثقة كل طرف في الآخر.
* وحتى أهل الإتحاد العام من مصلحتهم تنافر وتباعد المريخ والهلال وعدم إتفاقهما لأن ذلك يسهل لهم تمرير أجندتهما بهدوء.
* فالهلال مثلاً يخطط لإقصاء المجموعة الحالية بقيادة معتصم وجعفر وأسامة عطا المنان ويتحرك الهلال منفردًا لتحقيق هذا الهدف.
*وفي المقابل تقول قراءة الأحداث أن المريخ سيدعم المجموعة الحالية نكاية في الهلال وهذا ما يتطلبه منطق الأشياء بالنسبة لأهل المريخ.
* إتحاد الخرطوم مثلاً يتوقع أن يشهد أشرس عملية إنتخابية بعد إعلان مأمون النفيذي ترشيح نفسه في مواجهة حسن عبد السلام الموالي للمجوعة الحالية بقيادة معتصم جعفر وأسامة عطا المنان.
* والنفيذي يتوقع أن يجد دعماً كبيرًا من أهل المريخ في مواجهة حسن عبد الإسلام (أمين مال المريخ السابق) لأن أهل المريخ لا يرون في الرجل غير أن المريخ شهد ظلماً كبيراً في عهده من حكام الخرطوم مما قاد إلى تغيير كثيرون لوجهة نظرهم الإيجابية حول حسن عبد السلام ويكفي دليلاً على ذلك تسريب تقرير مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي على أرض الأخير والتي أدارها (حكم الخرطوم) الطريفي يوسف للصحف الهلالية وتضمن إيقاف بكري المدينة مما فسره أهل المريخ بأنه يمثل قمة الإستهداف من حكام الخرطوم للمريخ.
* المهم.. خلاصة حديثنا أن الإنتخابات المقبلة ستشهد أكبر عملية صرف مالي.. والسبب معروف.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
كم تبلغ نسب (المشغّل) الوكيل ) و(الضريبة) 2870

â–، الجدل حول إحدى القضايا أحياناً يأخذ بعض المنحنيات التي تقوده لخارج أسوار (المضمون) الذي من أجله بدأ الحوار واشتدت المناظرة والمقارعة بالحجة بعيداً عن الشخصنة والإنحراف نحو مسارات لا علاقة لها بأصل القضية.

â–، المناظرات التي تختص بأكثر المضامين حساسية تلك التي تتعلّق بالأرقام المالية بأن يتناول أحد المنتقدين موضوعاً موضحاً إنتقاده (بلغة الأرقام) ومتحدياً الجهة المقابلة في إثبات دفوعاتها وفقاً للغة الأرقام أيضاً وليس الميل للشخصنة وذكر نقاط لا محل لها من الإعراب.

â–، طالعت قبل أيام حالتي النفي والإثبات التي دارت بين عضو (لجنة الدعم الجماهيري) الزميل (أبوبكر الأمين) ورئيس لجنة الدعم الجماهيري أمين مال نادي المريخ السيّد (رشيد الطاهر) فيما يتعلّق بنسب توزيع حصص المريخ وشركات الإتصالات وحصيلة الأشهر الماضية لمشروع تحويل الرصيد (2870).

â–، بالمختصر المفيد قال الزميل أبو بكر الأمين (أن شركة زين دفعت اشتراك شهور (7،8،9،10 ) عام 2015م وان نصيب المريخ بلغ 15 ألف جنيه للأربعة شهور ومن سوداني بلغ 6 ألف جنيه لشهور أبريل ومايو ويونيو 2015 استلمهم عبد الحي محاسب النادي قبل أسبوع لإجمالي 21 الف جنيه ، تم خصم نصيب الحكومة 33% وشركة الاتصال 25% والوسيط 4% وبلغ نصيبهم جميعا 42 الف جنيه من إجمالي المبلغ وهو حوالي 64 الف للأشهر المذكورة).

â–، في المقابل جاء رد مجلس التسيير ببيان طويل عريض أهم ما جاء فيه هو السطرين التاليين : (شركه زين نسبه نادي المريخ 71% ونسبه شركه زين والوكيل التقني 29% (بعد خصم الضريبه).

â–، شركه سوداني نسبه نادي المريخ 76% ونسبه سوداني والوكيل التقني %24 (بعد خصم الضريبه).

â–، بيان لجنة التسيير لم يدن الزميل أبوبكر الأمين بقدر ما أدانت به لجنة الدعم نفسها وهى تتغاضى عن جوهر القضية وتنجرف لتحدثنا عن فصل الزميل أبوبكر من لجنة الدعم وايراده لمعلومات مغلوطة بصفحته الشخصية على احدى مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي.

â–، دعونا الآن من ما ذكره الزميل أبو بكر وسنركّز بكل قوانا مع بيان اللجنة لتفنيد السطرين أعلاه حتى نجد الإجابة الشافية أو نسوق التحية للزميل ابوبكر على فنحه لهذا الملف المهم جداً من وجهة نظري.

â–، النسب التي ذكرها البيان (مبهمة) ولا تقود لإثبات أي معلومة لأنها اشتلمت على ضبابية ولن يستفد منها القارئ أي شئ سوى إلقاء المزيد من التساؤلات.

â–، قالت اللجنة أن نسبة نادي المريخ من شركة زين تبلغ (71 %) ونسبة الوكيل التقني وشركة زين (29 %) بعد خصم الضريبة !!

â–، سؤال يطرح نفسه مباشرة كم هى النسبة المحددة لكل من (المشغّل) و (الوكيل التقني) و (الضريبة) دون تعميم؟

â–، لأن ايراد البيان بتلك اللغة الرقمية (المنقوصة) من الإثباتات الصحيحة لا تجرّم الزميل أبو بكر الأمين وإنما تقود لبراءته من سرد معلومات مضللة.

â–، قال رئيس لجنة الدعم أن حصّة المريخ تبلغ (71 %) من شركة زين وهذا يعني أن جملة الإستقطاعات على مبلغ الدعم هو (29%) والتي تتضمن قيمة الضريبة أيضاً لأن البيان ورد به بين قوسين جملة (بعد خصم الضريبة).

â–، نسأل السيد رئيس اللجنة وفقاً لبيانه هل إن قمت بالتبرّع بمبلغ (100 جنيه) ستكون حصة نادي المريخ منه هو (71 جنيه) وإجمالي استقطاعات الضريبة والمشغّل والوسيط (29 جنيه)؟

â–، أم نسبة ال (71%) ستنال استقطاع ضريبي آخر؟

â–، ختاماً كل تلك التساؤلات لا تقدح في أهداف المشروع الطموحة لإنجاحه وعدم التسرّع بدمغه بالفشل وإنما تقنينه وتمليك الشارع المريخي المعلومة الحقيقية حتى لا يكثر من الإجتهاد أو يتسرّب إلى وجدانه (غياب الشفافية) أو (انعدا النزاهة) خصوصاً أن غالبية الشعب السوداني لديه حساسية بالفطرة من التعاملات المالية.

â–، سننتظر الإجابة على تساؤلاتنا ليس لشئ سوى لتوضيح معلومة وطمأنة داعم مريخي أصيل.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: قبل أن تمنعوا مغتربي الخارج من إرسال الدعم على رقم الزميل أبوبكر الأمين الخاص اخطروا مريخاب المهجر بآلية لدعم مريخهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فصل دكتور ابوبكر الامين من لجنة الدعم الجماهيري بالمريخ 

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قد  فصلت الدكتور ابوبكر الامين من لجنة الدعم الجماهيري لدعم النادي (2870)  بسبب توجهاته الاخيرة و كتاباته عن الدعم وهو ما اثار جدلا كثيفا خلال  الفترة الاخيرة و تسبب في حرج شديد داخل اروقة نادي المريخ و تفيد متابعات  الصحيفة ان مجلس المريخ قد كلف امين الخزينة باختيار احد الشخصيات المريخية  المرموقة و الاقتصادية الضالعة لتسلم الملف مع قروبات نادي المريخ من اجل  انجاح المشروع للوصول به الى درجة عالية من النجاح خاصة ان المجلس يعول  كثيرا على مشروع المليار لدعم الفريق في البطولة الافريقية نظرا لحاجة  المريخ الماسة للمال و ذلك بغرض الاستفادة من القدرات المريخية الجماهيرية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*همد يتخلف عن السفر ومعه جوازات اللاعبين 

خاص مريخ السودان سودان الصفوة

على غير ما ذكر في الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم تخلف المهندس عبدالقادر همد عن  السفر إلى القاهرة للحاق ببعثة المريخ المتواجدة هناك وتشير الانباء إلى  أن همد ظل متواجدا بمطار الخرطوم حتى موعد اقلاع الطائرة في انتظار أموال  البعثة والنثرية الخاص بها كما ودعوت أعضاء لجنة التسيير ولكن أتى انتظاره  دون جدوى وظل عبدالقادر همد طوال الوقت يحاول الاتصال برئيس لجنة التسيير  دون جدوى هذا وتشير الأنباء إلى أن هناك مساعي حثيثة تجري الآن لتوفير  المبلغ حتى يلحق همد بالبعثة المغادرة غدا إلى نيجيريا في اخر لحظة خاصة  وأنه يحمل معه جميع جوازات اللاعبين والاداريين والجهاز الفني وبها  التأشيرة الخاصة بالسفر لنيجيريا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااجل وحصري : طلائع الجيش يعتذر والمريخ يواجه الانتاج الحربي

ديربي سبورت : القاهرة
طلائع الجيش يعتذر عن مواجهة المريخ والأحمر يلعب أمام الإنتاج الحربي الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت مصر الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت السودان

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

همد يتخلف عن السفر ومعه جوازات اللاعبين 

خاص مريخ السودان سودان الصفوة

على غير ما ذكر في الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم تخلف المهندس عبدالقادر همد عن  السفر إلى القاهرة للحاق ببعثة المريخ المتواجدة هناك وتشير الانباء إلى  أن همد ظل متواجدا بمطار الخرطوم حتى موعد اقلاع الطائرة في انتظار أموال  البعثة والنثرية الخاص بها كما ودعوت أعضاء لجنة التسيير ولكن أتى انتظاره  دون جدوى وظل عبدالقادر همد طوال الوقت يحاول الاتصال برئيس لجنة التسيير  دون جدوى هذا وتشير الأنباء إلى أن هناك مساعي حثيثة تجري الآن لتوفير  المبلغ حتى يلحق همد بالبعثة المغادرة غدا إلى نيجيريا في اخر لحظة خاصة  وأنه يحمل معه جميع جوازات اللاعبين والاداريين والجهاز الفني وبها  التأشيرة الخاصة بالسفر لنيجيريا






لك الله يا مريخ السعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يصرف النظر عن مباراة الدراويش الاعدادية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 صرف المريخ النظر عن المباراة المتفق عليها مع فريق الاسماعيلي في مصر يوم الرابع عشر من الشهر الجاري في طريقة عودة المريخ الى السودان و تقرر ان تعود البعثة مباشرة الى الخرطوم من اجل الاستعداد لمباراة الاياب ضد فريق واري يوم التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري و سيعتمد المريخ على التدريبات فقط لتجهيز لاعبيه و لن يلعب اي مباراة ودية او دورية حفاظا على اللاعبين من الاصابات فضلا عن الحصول على قسطا من الراحة من اجل تجهيز اللاعبين نفسيا و بدنيا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يغادر في رحلة خارجية تستمر لمدة شهر 

يغادر السيد جمال الوالي الرئيس السابق لنادي المريخ في رحلة خارجية تستمر لمدة شهر وتبدأ بدبي وتشمل العديد من المحطات, وكان الوالي وافق على تولي رئاسة نادي المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة لكنه طلب استمرارية لجنة التسيير حتى انتهاء فترة تكليفها مع وعد منه بتقديم الدعم المالي للجنة حتى تكمل فترة التكليف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يتدرب على فترتين     
تألق لافت لتراوري وبكري المدينة.. وعلاء الدين يشارك في التقسيمة

واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة للمباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظره الأحد المقبل أمام واري وولفز النيجيري وتدرب الفريق يوم أمس على فترتين بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا عمر بخيت وضفر بعد أن منحهما الجهاز الفني راحة تامة يوم أمس وأشرف المُعد البدني عبد العظيم جابر على المران الصباحي وأخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات لياقة بدنية عنيفة استمرت لمدة 45 دقيقة في حين خصّص المدرب البلجيكي ما تبقى من زمن التدريب لتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية وأدى المريخ مراناً ثانياً في الثانية والنصف ظهراً على ملعب دريم المفروش بالعُشب الصناعي الذي ينتظر المريخ في نيجيريا وأخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات قوية وأجرى تقسيمة ساخنة تألق فيها بكري المدينة وتراوري بصورة لافتة في حين عاد علاء الدين يوسف للمشاركة في التدريبات بالكرة بصورة طبيعية وشارك في التقسيمة وظهر بمستوى جيد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة شئون اللاعبين تؤجل اجتماعها إلى وقتٍ لاحق

أجّلت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة اجتماعها إلى وقتٍ لاحق سيتم الإعلان عنه قريباً وكان المريخ ينتظر اجتماع اللجنة لمعرفة مصير لاعبه ألوك أكيج وامكانية مشاركته مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وأكد قيادي باللجنة أن ألوك لن يكون مؤهلاً للمشاركة مع المريخ بناءً على الاجتماع الذي ستعقده اللجنة لأن مشاركة اللاعب رهينة بتحويله إلى محترف أجنبي أو استخراج الرقم الوطني له لأن إجراءات تعاقد المريخ معه سليمة لكن مشاركته بطريقة قانونية لن تتم الا بعد تقديم الرقم الوطني أو تحويله إلى محترف أجنبي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوجريشة: اختيارنا لطلائع الجيش من اجل اداء تجربة حقيقية


اكد الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي للمريخ والمتواجد حاليا مع البعثة في القاهرة انه اختيار فريق طلائع الجيش المصري لاداء تجربة ودية اليوم استعدادا لمنازلة الفريق النيجيري في دوري الابطال من اجل تقديم تجربة حقيقية للجهاز الفني لمعرفة مدي جاهزية الفريق .. واضاف ان طلائع الجيش فريق مميز يقدم كرة قوية وجادة نسعي لتعود بالعديد من الفوائد الفنية للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس عبد القادر همد: لا أرفض للمريخ طلباً وجاهز لرئاسة البعثة الحمراء

قال المهندس عبد القادر همد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إنه وافق على رئاسة البعثة الحمراء المتجهة إلى نيجيريا لأنه لا يستطيع أن يرفض نداء المريخ متمنياً أن يحالفه التوفيق في هذه الرحلة الصعبة والتي يواجه فيها الأحمر منافساً شرساً حتى يعود المريخ للخرطوم بنتيجة مميزة تسهّل من مهمته في مباراة الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء وأكد همد أنه وافق على رئاسة بعثة المريخ المتجهة إلى مدينة واري النيجيرية لأنه لا يستطيع أن يرفض للمريخ طلباً مبيناً أن المجلس وبواسطة الرئيس والأمين العام وعدد من الأعضاء طلبوا منه أن يتولى رئاسة البعثة فأصبح من الواجب عليه أن يلبي نداء المريخ وأضاف: سأغادر صباح اليوم للقاهرة حتى أتابع التجربة الإعدادية التي سيخوضها الأحمر أمام طلائع الجيش وسأطمئن على كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر البعثة الحمراء إلى نيجيريا حتى ينجز المريخ المهمة الأولى في دوري الأبطال على أكمل وجه ويعود بنتيجة مميزة تسهّل من مهمته في مباراة الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادوسيات
الإعلام واثره  في العمل الطوعي 
ناهد العطا   لوله  

*ماهو التطوع؟ومن هو المتطوع؟؟؟وكيفية التطوع؟؟؟وكيف يؤثر الإعلام  في العمل التطوعي؟؟؟؟

 *هل للإعلام دور في دعم العمل التطوعي في المجتمع ! ؟؟؟؟؟

*وهل يلعب الإعلام  دور في انتشار وتعزيز  إحساس الفرد بقيم المشاركه في قضايا  الانسانيه  للمجتمعات  الضعيفه؟؟؟؟؟

*وهل يبرز  الإعلام الجانب الانساني للعمل الطوعي  ليحفز  فئات  اخري من اجل مزيد من العمل الانساني؟؟؟؟؟

*وهل يلجا  المتطوع للإعلام من اجل الشو ام ان اعمال المتطوعين  هي التي تجبر الاعلام علي السعي للوصول اليهم؟؟؟؟

* هل يحتاج العمل التطوعي للإعلام للانتشار ونشر  ثقافة التطوع ام لاظهار المتطوع  بمظهر الشخص الفدائي  البطل ؟ ؟؟

*وماهي نظرة المنظمات للاعلام وهل هي في حاجه ماسه للاعلام لعكس النشاط الخيري لمزيد من التحفيز ؟ ؟؟؟ 

*التطوع  بمفهوم بسيط هو الجهد الذي يبذله  الشخص دون مقابل مادي ويقوم به بنفسه  رغبة منه في تقديم خدمات للمجتمع  ليعكس وعي وثقافة المتطوع  وانتمائه  في  سبيل رسم السعاده والابتسامة علي الشرائح  الضعيفه ،،،،،

*المتطوع  هو شخص او مجموعه من الاشخاص يجمع بينهم رابط نزرو  انفسهم لخدمة المجتمع  ويكون التطوع بالنفس والمال ....

*بحكم  عملي في المجال الطوعي لاحظت ان هناك صحوه انتظمت الشباب في مجال العمل  التطوعي الخيري في شتي المجالات واصبح التطوع  مرتع  خصب لافراغ حماس   الشباب والكل يسعي من اجل مد يد العون مضحين  بالوقت والمال والجهد بكل صدق  وروح تسعي لتقديم الخدمات الاجتماعيه للمجتمعات البسيطه  نسبه للتغيرات   الاجتماعيه  وغلاء المعيشه  وهي ظاهره صحيه لعمري توضح  مدي تطور  وتماسك  اﻻفراد لعمل منظم بكل نبل وتضحيه وشهامه ونقاء داخلي   ينعكس  علي المتطوع   براحة نفسيه عند تقديم العون بكل حب واخاء  للمحتاجين وهو يري البسمه علي  وجه الأطفال متعطشي  الحب ومسنين  في حوجه للحنان  ....

*ديننا  الحنيف حث علي التكافل والمسلم للمسلم كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعض كما قال  رسولنا الكريم صلى  الله  عليه  وسلم   وقوله تعالي (وتعانوا علي البر  والتقوي) صدق الله  العظيم  والزكاة  تعتبر تكافل اجتماعي وعاداتنا   وتقاليدنا السمحه  تحث علي الترابط   لسد الفجوات الناقصه في النظام  المجتمعي من اجل المساهمة والمشاركه...

*والاداه  التي تعكس  الدور  الذي تقوم به المنظمات الطوعيه والافراد هي الإعلام المكتوب  والمرئي   والمسموع ولما كانت الاداه  الاعلاميه مرأه عاكسه  ومنبر خطابي لتفعيل  ثقافة التطوع لعكس أخلاقيات ومبادئ  المتطوع في تقوية الروابط في المجتمع  واستمرار العطاء الخيري كان لابد من الاعلام لحث المجتمع علي التفاعل مع  قضايا  الآخرين وابراز  الوجه المشرق للأعمال المقدمه،،،

* ولا يخلو  الإعلام من سلبيات تختلف باختلاف الشخص الذي يؤدي الدور الإعلام تتداخل في  ذلك كثير من الأسباب منها عدم الإلمام بما يقدم المتطوع  او الكتابه شفاهة  أو الاختلاف السياسي  والاجتماعي والبعد الجغرافي عن مكان العمل  الخيري....

* كما ان هناك بعض الكيانات والمنظمات الطوعيه تهرب من  الاعلام حبا في العمل بصمت للمتعففين  من طبقات المجتمع  ولينفق  بيمينه   مالاتعلمه  شماله وفي ذلك كل الخير....

* وهناك من يعمل من أجل الإعلام ويظهر بمظهر  الشخص الذي يضحي من اجل الغير وفي ذلك مرض يصعب منه الشفاء اعانكم الله،،،
*سئل أحد الحكماء ماهو أشد أنواع البخل فاجاب بان عمل الخير والتطوع للتباهي  اشد بخل..... 

*  ومع ذلك يبقي الإعلام( الصادق ) وسيلة لنشر  ثقافة التطوع الخيري في  المجتمعات وعلي المتطوع العمل ليتحدث عنه عمله ويسعى إليه الإعلام من اجل  ان يحزو  الجميع  حزوه. ....

*ويبقي الجانب الأهم الدوله التي تحد  من عمل المنظمات الخيريه وتجعل الأفراد يتحاشون  العمل الخيري حتي لا يقعو  في كلابيش  القانون فالاعلام الموجه  لابراز  منظمات  توالي النظام علي  حساب منظمات أفراد تجعل الإعلام بعيد عن افراد يعملون حبا في عمل الخير دون  الالتفات الي  الإعلام او انتظار دعم معنوي ناهيك عن الدعم الإعلامي. ...

*العمل الطوعي في المجال( الرياضي) تجسد في الفتره الاخيره في كوكب المريخ بابهي مناظره واجمل صوره ....،

*  لجنة التسيير تعتبر لجنة تطوعيه تعمل بتكليف من الدوله وبرغم ماواجهته   اللجنه من انتقاد من اعلامي وجمهور المريخ الا ان الحق يقال ان اللجنه  انجزت كثير من الملفات تستحق عليها الشكر والتقدير   وعملت في ظروف صعبه  وإمكانيات  تكاد تكون معدومه ......

* شباب وشابات  كبار وصغار  اقطاب ومشجعين عندما دعي داعي العمل في المريخ بان هبو  المريخ  في حوجه  اليكم تدافعو  ملبين  النداء من كل مكان يدفعهم حب وعشق وانتماء لتقديم  الدعم  للكيان (متطوعين) بالجهد والمال والوقت   في سبيل رفعة الاحمر  الوهاج ولاظهار الجمال  في الكيان.....

*صحوه  انتظمت  الجميع والكل  يتدافع من اجل المريخ يسبقهم  الشوق  لتقديم الغالي والنفيس  في منافسه   شريفه جعلت القريب والبعيد يفتخر  بالانتماء  للزعيم ويتمني ان يلحق ركب  (التطوع) من اجل العشق للاحمر والاصفر.....

* الاعلام  (الاسفيري)  كان له القدح المعلي في نشر مايقوم به متطوعي المريخ في (الحوش الكبير)   وكالعاده يخطيء  ويصيب الاعلام وايضا كوكب المريخ ككل المجتمعات به الصالح  والطالح  العمل من أجل المريخ والعمل للمريخ من اجله نفسه ومن يستحق ومن  يعمل ليستحق   هي معادلة صعبه للعقول الراقيه!!!!!

*المريخ وعاء  جامع برغم كل الاختلافات ليبقي المريخ اقوي هلموا  افراد وجماعات من اجل  الانتهاء من دار النادي للتحول  لمفخرة السودان ووضع اللمسه الجماليه .....

*من  اراد تقديم الدعم من اجل المريخ تعال ومعاك اخرون  ومن يريد تقديم الدعم  من اجل الاعلام تعال ومعاك كام  ورقه وقلم مبري  سنين  وفي حب الزعيم  اتنافسو  والفوز للزعيم

*بص (الوالي  ) شكيتك  للقدرك تجري ونجري  وراك وبعد حصناك  سويتا  في . .......

*الشفافية  مطلوبه  في مشروع 2870  حتي لا ينفر الجمهور ....

* نادوسيات قلم حر واكتب مااراه  ويمليه  علي ضميري  والحق حق........

*مصعب  يستحق الوقوف معه وهو يواجه الصعاب من اجل حقه ورسولا الكريم فيما معناها   يامرنا ان نعطي العامل حقه بعد انتهاء عمله ولمصعب حق يالجنة   التسير!!!!!! 

*امير دامر يستحق  ان  يكون  مع  البعثه  ياهؤلاء !!!!!!!!

اخر حاجه
*البشر  لا يريدون  سماع الحقيقه  لأنهم  لا يريدون لاوهامهم ان تتحطم. ....


زولي الولوف  
يازول  هناك  
دعني  احدث  عنك  كل  اسماع  الكون  
المترف  شهيقا  وزفير  
بانك  كل  مالي  بالوجود  
وانك  تعني  عندي  الحب  الموجود  
وهذيان  الشوق  الي  لقياك  امل  حياتي  يامعشوق  
ختاماً  
انت  الزعيم  أصل  الهوي  وملك  الملوك  انت  البطل  
  لوله

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المريخ باقة من السحر وعشق سرمدي

حسن محجوب اوف سايد








* والآن وبعد أن اكتملت كافة الاستعدادات لملاقاة فريق واري وولفز النيجيري المغمور وأغلقنا الباب بالضبة والمفتاح في انتظار نتيجة مفرحة وايجابية من هناك.
* الاخبار القادمة من القاهرة تشير الي ان الروح المعنوية في السماء وبعد ان قرأنا تصريح المدرب البلجيكي الوك ايمال بأن المريخ سوف يحقق نتيجة ايجابية وكيف هاج وماج اخونا مامون ابوشيبة زعلان كيف الخواجة ما يقول (ان شاء الله).
* بودار الخرف والزهايمر بدأت تلوح من زمن في تصرفات أخونا أبو شيبة وكمان جابت ليها نزعة دينية .. يا اخي ده نصراني العرفوا شنو بان شاء الله وبسم الله.. رجفة ابو شيبة كانت في مباريات المريخ والزبون والآن انتقلت الي المباريات الافريقية.
* أنا شخصياً متأكد بأن المريخ سوف يتخطى الفريق النيجيري وأسعدني جدا تصريح بلهوشات: فوز المريخ في نيجيريا مسألة وقت افتكر مثل هذ التصريحات تعطي اللاعبين جرعات معنوية وكمان تزيد معدلات الثقة عندهم.
* المباراة حدد لها عصر الاحد القادم الثالث عشر من مارس الحالي..والاخبار القادمة من القاهرة تشير الى لاعبي المريخ يتألقون مع كل تمرين جديد خاصة ثنائي الهجوم المرعب العقرب وتراوري.
* أدى لاعبو المريخ تدريبات صباحية ومسائية بروح معنوية عالية وتحدث أغلبهم بتفاؤل كبير عن عزمهم لتقديم مباراة كبيرة في نيجيريا خاصة بعد الظهور المميز للكابتن راجي الذي عاد بقوة.
* سعدت أيضا بالاشادات التي انهالت على الطرف الشمال بخيت خميس وكيف انه عوض غياب مصعب عمر قالوا بأن بخيت يلعب باحترافية عالية جدا وان ثبت في هذه الخانة فلا خوف على المريخ في وظيفة الطرف الشمال اسمع كلامكم اطمئن اتذكر المباريات التي اشترك فيها بخيت خميس مع المريخ اشيل قلبي في يدي.
* أتمنى ان يفوز المريخ في مباراة الاحد وهذه الأمنية تراود الكثير من العشاق عايز اتغزل في المريخ واتذكر شعراء الغزل المريخاب الخلص الذين تباروا جميعاً في مدح المريخ وتغنوا بأمجاده وانتصاراته وأبدعوا في نظم قصائده.
* فجاءت رائعة روعة المريخ قوية قوة المارد.. عذبة عذوبة عروضه الساحرة في ذلك الزمن الجميل عندما كنا نقف في صف شباك التذاكر ونسأل المريخ غالب كم.
* ولأن المريخ باقة من السحر وعشق سرمدي.. جذب حوله العشاق من كل حدب وصوب يتقاطرون أفواجاً امتزج فيهم المحسي بالدينكاوي وتعانق أدروب بوليد دارفور.
* وتمثل هذا الامتزاج اللانهائي ليكون قبيلة الصفوة.. أكبر حزب رياضي في السودان.. قبيلة حمراء حتى النخاع لا يجاملون ولا يداهنون.. ويعتبرون التهاون في الانتماء للمريخ والتسامح في أمره خط أحمر.
ان سايد
* أجمل ما في نجم السعد وفخر البلد (مريخ السودان ) انه تخصص في الزبون.
* منذ أول مباراة في ميدان سوق العيش، في عام 1932.بدأت الزعمطة انت شوف تشكيلة المريخ.. القون محمد علي بخيت والد الوزير المايوي جعفر بخيت, ظهير شمال فتحي الافندي (النفاثة) ظهير أيمن، مصطفى جلال (ابوشلوخ) ثيرد باك، حامد ابوعصا، مساك أيمن محمد عثمان حامد، مساك شمال احمد بابكر، ارتكاز الفيل وطه الشفيع وسط مهاجم والخطير محمد عبدالسلام وعبيد الله محمد رأس حربة الزين الشفيع عليه رحمة الله.
* انتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين لهدف باقدام المهاجم الفذ الزين الشفيع.
* ومن ديك وعيييييييييييييييك الزبون بقى ملطشة شيء ماجد ابوجنزير وشيء كمال عبدالوهاب اخصائي أمراض الهلال المستعصية وشيء جاد الله الكاروشة وشيء سامي عزالدين وباقي دقيقة.
* لاعبو المريخ في نيجيريا كلما يتذكروا (الزبون) حيقولوا لواري ولفز ارجي الراجيييك عنكبة ح يتعنكب فيك !!
* علاءالدين في ..عوجة تب مافي !!
* خصمتك بالنبي يا ونسي ماتسافر.
* النصيحة ليك يا الله الرجفة حاصلة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
المريخ باقة من السحر وعشق سرمدي     

* والآن وبعد أن اكتملت كافة الاستعدادات لملاقاة فريق واري وولفز النيجيري المغمور وأغلقنا الباب بالضبة والمفتاح في انتظار نتيجة مفرحة وايجابية من هناك.

* الاخبار القادمة من القاهرة تشير الي ان الروح المعنوية في السماء وبعد ان قرأنا تصريح المدرب البلجيكي الوك ايمال بأن المريخ سوف يحقق نتيجة ايجابية وكيف هاج وماج اخونا مامون ابوشيبة زعلان كيف الخواجة ما يقول (ان شاء الله).

* بودار الخرف والزهايمر بدأت تلوح من زمن في تصرفات أخونا أبو شيبة وكمان جابت ليها نزعة دينية .. يا اخي ده نصراني العرفوا شنو بان شاء الله وبسم الله.. رجفة ابو شيبة كانت في مباريات المريخ والزبون والآن انتقلت الي المباريات الافريقية.

* أنا شخصياً متأكد بأن المريخ سوف يتخطى الفريق النيجيري وأسعدني جدا تصريح بلهوشات: فوز المريخ في نيجيريا مسألة وقت افتكر مثل هذ التصريحات تعطي اللاعبين جرعات معنوية وكمان تزيد معدلات الثقة عندهم.

* المباراة حدد لها عصر الاحد القادم الثالث عشر من مارس الحالي..والاخبار القادمة من القاهرة تشير الى لاعبي المريخ يتألقون مع كل تمرين جديد خاصة ثنائي الهجوم المرعب العقرب وتراوري.

* أدى لاعبو المريخ تدريبات صباحية ومسائية بروح معنوية عالية وتحدث أغلبهم بتفاؤل كبير عن عزمهم لتقديم مباراة كبيرة في نيجيريا خاصة بعد الظهور المميز للكابتن راجي الذي عاد بقوة.

* سعدت أيضا بالاشادات التي انهالت على الطرف الشمال بخيت خميس وكيف انه عوض غياب مصعب عمر قالوا بأن بخيت يلعب باحترافية عالية جدا وان ثبت في هذه الخانة فلا خوف على المريخ في وظيفة الطرف الشمال اسمع كلامكم اطمئن اتذكر المباريات التي اشترك فيها بخيت خميس مع المريخ اشيل قلبي في يدي.

* أتمنى ان يفوز المريخ في مباراة الاحد وهذه الأمنية تراود الكثير من العشاق عايز اتغزل في المريخ واتذكر شعراء الغزل المريخاب الخلص الذين تباروا جميعاً في مدح المريخ وتغنوا بأمجاده وانتصاراته وأبدعوا في نظم قصائده.

* فجاءت رائعة روعة المريخ قوية قوة المارد.. عذبة عذوبة عروضه الساحرة في ذلك الزمن الجميل عندما كنا نقف في صف شباك التذاكر ونسأل المريخ غالب كم.

* ولأن المريخ باقة من السحر وعشق سرمدي.. جذب حوله العشاق من كل حدب وصوب يتقاطرون أفواجاً امتزج فيهم المحسي بالدينكاوي وتعانق أدروب بوليد دارفور.

* وتمثل هذا الامتزاج اللانهائي ليكون قبيلة الصفوة.. أكبر حزب رياضي في السودان.. قبيلة حمراء حتى النخاع لا يجاملون ولا يداهنون.. ويعتبرون التهاون في الانتماء للمريخ والتسامح في أمره خط أحمر.

ان سايد

* أجمل ما في نجم السعد وفخر البلد (مريخ السودان ) انه تخصص في الزبون.

* منذ أول مباراة في ميدان سوق العيش، في عام 1932.بدأت الزعمطة انت شوف تشكيلة المريخ.. القون محمد علي بخيت والد الوزير المايوي جعفر بخيت, ظهير شمال فتحي الافندي (النفاثة) ظهير أيمن، مصطفى جلال (ابوشلوخ) ثيرد باك، حامد ابوعصا، مساك أيمن محمد عثمان حامد، مساك شمال احمد بابكر، ارتكاز الفيل وطه الشفيع وسط مهاجم والخطير محمد عبدالسلام وعبيد الله محمد رأس حربة الزين الشفيع عليه رحمة الله.

* انتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين لهدف باقدام المهاجم الفذ الزين الشفيع.

* ومن ديك وعيييييييييييييييك الزبون بقى ملطشة شيء ماجد ابوجنزير وشيء كمال عبدالوهاب اخصائي أمراض الهلال المستعصية وشيء جاد الله الكاروشة وشيء سامي عزالدين وباقي دقيقة.

* لاعبو المريخ في نيجيريا كلما يتذكروا (الزبون) حيقولوا لواري ولفز ارجي الراجيييك عنكبة ح يتعنكب فيك !!

* علاءالدين في ..عوجة تب مافي !!

* خصمتك بالنبي يا ونسي ماتسافر.

* النصيحة ليك يا الله الرجفة حاصلة.



*

----------


## elsmani ali

*حليل سوسة






هيثم صديق      من هنا وهناك


لعل فكرة تحويل الرصيد كانت فكرة عبقرية
مها تعثرت بداياتها هي المرجوة
قلنا سابقا ان الاعلان لها خجول
وما ان يعلن عتها بكثافة الا وسيظهر اثرها
لانها تستهدف الجميع
لذلك اري ان من بخسها هو مثل الكويتي بتشي
وهو نائب برلماني يشاتم السعودية والخليج هذه الايام ..ليس اصالة عن نفسه بل انابة عن اخرين
.......
بلا شك ان سيدة فرح
قد رأت صفر ابو القدح
86 سنة وهو يزحف في متره الاول
ولذلك اضحك من مراهنة ابو القدح للمريخ الغزال
البيصل بيته اول فائز
ويدخل راسه في قدحه
ديل بيلعبوا كورة قد.. ح
.......
مباراتي نيجيريا الاولى والثانية تحددان ملامح المريخ هذا الموسم
استقراره الاداري
واستقراره الفني
واستقراره المالي
لذلك ينبغي ان يعمل الجميع لاجل ان يصعد المريخ
والوقفة الجماهيرية مهمة مهما كانت نتيجة نيجيريا
فلقد جاء المريخ منهزما بالخمسة وفاز هنا بالاربعة
لا لعبها ضهر ولا جعل له حكما زخر
......
اتمنلا ان يعتمد الوك علي عناصر الخبرة
وراجي وعلاء قد يطمنا هنا
لكني اراهن دوما علي حامد سالم.. جمال سابقا
.......
اعتذار همد اول بوادر النصر
فالباشمهندس منفعل دوما
وقد ناتي بلا لوك
ان كان قد سافر
......
تونس هذه الايام تشكو من ليبيا
ونخاف ان يفجر ناس ليبيا شباك ملعب سوسة
لنقول حليل سوسة
نغني حليل سوسة
........
ما قاله العشري عن الجزولي ما رضانا
اي نعم هو متواضع القدرات
وقفل تلفونو علشان ما يخلي الخانة
لكنه يتساوي مع عشرة في المستوي
بافضل من ستة
الجزولي مظلوم .... ما قاعدين يدوه بلنتات يشوتها زي المهاجمين التانيين علشان يجيب قون


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
حليل سوسة     

لعل فكرة تحويل الرصيد كانت فكرة عبقرية

مها تعثرت بداياتها هي المرجوة

قلنا سابقا ان الاعلان لها خجول

وما ان يعلن عتها بكثافة الا وسيظهر اثرها

لانها تستهدف الجميع

لذلك اري ان من بخسها هو مثل الكويتي بتشي

وهو نائب برلماني يشاتم السعودية والخليج هذه الايام ..ليس اصالة عن نفسه بل انابة عن اخرين

.......

بلا شك ان سيدة فرح

قد رأت صفر ابو القدح

86 سنة وهو يزحف في متره الاول

ولذلك اضحك من مراهنة ابو القدح للمريخ الغزال

البيصل بيته اول فائز

ويدخل راسه في قدحه

ديل بيلعبوا كورة قد.. ح

.......

مباراتي نيجيريا الاولى والثانية تحددان ملامح المريخ هذا الموسم

استقراره الاداري

واستقراره الفني

واستقراره المالي

لذلك ينبغي ان يعمل الجميع لاجل ان يصعد المريخ

والوقفة الجماهيرية مهمة مهما كانت نتيجة نيجيريا

فلقد جاء المريخ منهزما بالخمسة وفاز هنا بالاربعة

لا لعبها ضهر ولا جعل له حكما زخر

......

اتمنلا ان يعتمد الوك علي عناصر الخبرة

وراجي وعلاء قد يطمنا هنا

لكني اراهن دوما علي حامد سالم.. جمال سابقا

.......

اعتذار همد اول بوادر النصر

فالباشمهندس منفعل دوما

وقد ناتي بلا لوك

ان كان قد سافر

......

تونس هذه الايام تشكو من ليبيا

ونخاف ان يفجر ناس ليبيا شباك ملعب سوسة

لنقول حليل سوسة

نغني حليل سوسة

........

ما قاله العشري عن الجزولي ما رضانا

اي نعم هو متواضع القدرات

وقفل تلفونو علشان ما يخلي الخانة

لكنه يتساوي مع عشرة في المستوي

بافضل من ستة

الجزولي مظلوم .... ما قاعدين يدوه بلنتات يشوتها زي المهاجمين التانيين علشان يجيب قون



*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احدزوا الثقة الزايدة 

عمر الجندي       الصدي





* نطالع هذه الأيام تفاؤلاً كبيراً وثقة زائدة من قبل الجهاز الفني للمريخ وامكانية عبور فريق واري وولفز بكل سهولة.
* وزاد من مساحات التفاؤل حديث قطب المريخ محمد عثمان الطيب من نيجيريا بما معناه بأن المريخ بأقل مجهود يمكن ان يعبر الخصم في أرضه ووسط جماهيره.
* لا نمانع في التفاؤل..وان يكون هنالك دائماً الأمل.
* وفي نفس الوقت نخشى من المفاجآت وتقلبات الزمان والمكان.
* وفي الذاكرة في الموسم الماضي في افتتاحية المباريات الافريقية مع عزام التنزاني.. وكيف خططنا لفوز عريض من الاراضي التنزانية.
* فارتد الأمر علينا.
* وبذل لاعبو الزعيم جهداً مضاعفاً في لقاء الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء وبمساندة جماهيرية هائله حتى تحقق التعادل.. ثم الفوز.
* وفي العام 2016 لا نود ان نعيش سيناريو العام السابق.
* بل ننشد حسم كل الأمور من نيجيريا.
* لتكون مباراة الإياب بمثابة ترويح للاعبين.
* ولنترك العبارات الفضفاضة والمانشيتات العريضة لمباراة الاحد.. وليكون الحديث على أرض الملعب.
* ودائماً مثل تلك الاحاديث تبث الحماس في نفوس الخصوم.. وفي نفس الوقت تجعل فرسان الزعيم يدخلون اللقاء والنقاط في جيوبهم وهو لعمري من أكبر الأخطاء.
صدى ثان
* واصل شباب المريخ مشوار انتصاراتهم وحققوا الانتصار الثالث على التوالي وزاحموا الوطني على المركز الأول.
* منذ مغادرة البلغاري ومساعده ساد الارتياح قطاع السنية وحقق المدربون المحليون ما عجز عنه الخواجات.
* على إدارة القطاع التمسك بكل من عادل أمين وجندي نميري وعامر قردو أبناء المريخ الاوفياء..لاعبين ومدربين .
* بجانب مجدي اشانتي مدير الكرة.
* وغازي مكسيم عضو القطاع بجانب الثلاثي عصام طلب وخالد تاج السر وسر الختم احمد موسى ..والجنود المجهولين مطر وموسى.. ودمتم ذخراً للمريخ.
آخر الأصداء
* مباراة ودية للزعيم اليوم امام فريق طلائع الجيش المصري بمثابة البروفة القوية قبل التوجه الى نيجيريا.
* نتعشم من الجهاز الفني العمل على تثبيت التشكيلة الأساسية والزج بالعناصر الأكثر جاهزية.
* البقاء للافضل في المريخ..ولا مكان للمتخاذلين.
* منازلة طلائع الجيش تجربة مفيدة.
* لا يهم من المنتصر او الخاسر..الأهم هو الوقوف الأخير على مستوى كل اللاعبين الذين ستتاح لهم الفرصة للدخول للمستطيل الأخضر.
* حالياً المريخ لديه أقوى خط هجوم في مقدمتهم المرعب بكري المدينة الذي وضع بصماته في شباك معظم الفرق الافريقية الموسم الماضي.
* ونتوقع له مزيدا من التوهج.
* من أهم ميزات المدينة اذا لم يسجل يمنح زملائه تمريرات الفرح على شاكلة هدف ضفر في الترجي التونسي ..وهدف ديديه في اتحاد العاصمة ..وهدف اوكراه في وفاق سطيف .. بالاضافة الى ارغام الخصوم لارتكاب ضربات الجزاء.
* نتوقع بداية التعاون المثمر بين مثلث الرعب الأحمر المدينة ..تراوري ...عنكبة من خلال مباراة اليوم.
* وبث رسالة اطمئنان لكل الشعب الأحمر بأن الزعيم قادر على تكرار سيناريو الموسم الماضي.
* ومن ثم المضي قدماً نحو الهدف المنشود.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
احذروا الثقة الزائدة     

* نطالع هذه الأيام تفاؤلاً كبيراً وثقة زائدة من قبل الجهاز الفني للمريخ وامكانية عبور فريق واري وولفز بكل سهولة.

* وزاد من مساحات التفاؤل حديث قطب المريخ محمد عثمان الطيب من نيجيريا بما معناه بأن المريخ بأقل مجهود يمكن ان يعبر الخصم في أرضه ووسط جماهيره.

* لا نمانع في التفاؤل..وان يكون هنالك دائماً الأمل.

* وفي نفس الوقت نخشى من المفاجآت وتقلبات الزمان والمكان.

* وفي الذاكرة في الموسم الماضي في افتتاحية المباريات الافريقية مع عزام التنزاني.. وكيف خططنا لفوز عريض من الاراضي التنزانية.

* فارتد الأمر علينا.

* وبذل لاعبو الزعيم جهداً مضاعفاً في لقاء الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء وبمساندة جماهيرية هائله حتى تحقق التعادل.. ثم الفوز.

* وفي العام 2016 لا نود ان نعيش سيناريو العام السابق.

* بل ننشد حسم كل الأمور من نيجيريا.

* لتكون مباراة الإياب بمثابة ترويح للاعبين.

* ولنترك العبارات الفضفاضة والمانشيتات العريضة لمباراة الاحد.. وليكون الحديث على أرض الملعب.

* ودائماً مثل تلك الاحاديث تبث الحماس في نفوس الخصوم.. وفي نفس الوقت تجعل فرسان الزعيم يدخلون اللقاء والنقاط في جيوبهم وهو لعمري من أكبر الأخطاء.

صدى ثان

* واصل شباب المريخ مشوار انتصاراتهم وحققوا الانتصار الثالث على التوالي وزاحموا الوطني على المركز الأول.

* منذ مغادرة البلغاري ومساعده ساد الارتياح قطاع السنية وحقق المدربون المحليون ما عجز عنه الخواجات.

* على إدارة القطاع التمسك بكل من عادل أمين وجندي نميري وعامر قردو أبناء المريخ الاوفياء..لاعبين ومدربين .

* بجانب مجدي اشانتي مدير الكرة.

* وغازي مكسيم عضو القطاع بجانب الثلاثي عصام طلب وخالد تاج السر وسر الختم احمد موسى ..والجنود المجهولين مطر وموسى.. ودمتم ذخراً للمريخ.

آخر الأصداء

* مباراة ودية للزعيم اليوم امام فريق طلائع الجيش المصري بمثابة البروفة القوية قبل التوجه الى نيجيريا.

* نتعشم من الجهاز الفني العمل على تثبيت التشكيلة الأساسية والزج بالعناصر الأكثر جاهزية.

* البقاء للافضل في المريخ..ولا مكان للمتخاذلين.

* منازلة طلائع الجيش تجربة مفيدة.

* لا يهم من المنتصر او الخاسر..الأهم هو الوقوف الأخير على مستوى كل اللاعبين الذين ستتاح لهم الفرصة للدخول للمستطيل الأخضر.

* حالياً المريخ لديه أقوى خط هجوم في مقدمتهم المرعب بكري المدينة الذي وضع بصماته في شباك معظم الفرق الافريقية الموسم الماضي.

* ونتوقع له مزيدا من التوهج.

* من أهم ميزات المدينة اذا لم يسجل يمنح زملائه تمريرات الفرح على شاكلة هدف ضفر في الترجي التونسي ..وهدف ديديه في اتحاد العاصمة ..وهدف اوكراه في وفاق سطيف .. بالاضافة الى ارغام الخصوم لارتكاب ضربات الجزاء.

* نتوقع بداية التعاون المثمر بين مثلث الرعب الأحمر المدينة ..تراوري ...عنكبة من خلال مباراة اليوم.

* وبث رسالة اطمئنان لكل الشعب الأحمر بأن الزعيم قادر على تكرار سيناريو الموسم الماضي.

* ومن ثم المضي قدماً نحو الهدف المنشود.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
مصعب والجزولي وورقة التوت     

o اقترب موعد المباراة الافريقية و المناخ يحتاج للهدوء التام و الاستقرار و التركيز فقط على نيجيريا و أجواء المباراة الافريقية و هذا الامر يحتاج لتكاتف الجميع خلف الكيان .

o ما يحتاجه المريخ الان هو التفاف أكثر و التفكير في كيفية الخروج من الشوط الأول بنتيجة مريحة و العمل على ذلك بمشيئة الله.

o لم يتبقى الكثير و على المجلس تهيئة المناخ المناسب للاعبين نفسياً قبل كل شيء و تجميد بعض الإشكاليات التي تضر بمسيرة الفريق في الوقت الحالي فالوقت ليس وقت أي شيء آخر غير المباراة.

o الملاحظ لموقف إعلام المريخ من مشكلة مصعب يجد ان الاعلام الأحمر تحدث بكل شفافية عن مشكلة اللاعب بل و اختلف الزملاء فيما بينهم بين مناصر لموقف اللاعب و ما اقدم عليه و بين من يرى ان كان على اللاعب ان يتبع القنوات الصحيحة و حل المشكلة بطريقة غير التي ظهرت بها للسطح بهذا الحجم.

o في الجانب الاخر اقدم المدرب المصري على عمل اقل ما يُوصف بأنه غير تربوي و مجحف في حق لاعب كبير و صاحب مجهود جبار و حلول فردية مثل صلاح الجزولي و قبل ان يشركه او يختبره في أي مباراة.

o صلاح الجزولي اذا اكتفى فقط بهدفه في مازيمبي في استاد الخرطوم في البطولة الافريقية السابقه لكفاه هذا الهدف و جعل منه اسطورة تمشي على قدمين بين الناس داخل الديار الزرقاء.

o و لكن كان نصيبه هذا النكران من الفرعون الذي لا يعرف قدرات لاعبين أمثال صلاح الجزولي.

o و لكن هكذا هي البيئة في الهلال يدخل اللاعب بمقدرات عالية و مستوى يشفع له بتقديم الكثير للفريق و للمنتخب ثم يتنكر له المدرب ولا يدافع عنه احد.

o المدافع مالك دخل كشوفات الهلال و هو من أقوى و اصلب المدافعين فأين هو الآن ؟ و لماذا أصبح مدافع قوي صاحب مجهود بدني حبيس دكة البدلاء.

o لم تتوفر لمالك بيئة صالحة يقدم فيها مستويات ممتازة بل هناك مدافعين اقل منه ظلوا يشاركون و يجدون حظهم من الفرص و اثبات وجودهم.

o ما استوقفني هو الصمت الذي مارسه الاهلة و الفرعون يتحدث بطريقة غريبة عن مهاجم كبير كصلاح الجزولي و ما يُحزن ان الجزولي لم يجد حتى من يقول للمصري ان للهلال قيم و موروثات.

o تقييم المصري للجزولي في هذا التوقيت لن يكون الأول و الكيفية التي وصل بها التصريح للاعب مؤكد انها ستؤثر نفسيا على اللاعب و تحطمه.

o المصري ظلم الجزولي و تمنيت ان يُنصف الزملاء الجزولي و يدافعوا عنه و لو باضعف الايمان فنحن السودانيين لا نقبل الظلم و الفرعنة.

o و الحمد لله على نعمة المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قنصل السودان بنيجيريا: واري وولفز تمسك باللعب في ملعبه ولا توجد أي مهددات أمنية للبعثة الحمراء

كشف محمود حمزة قنصل السودان بنيجيريا في اتصال هاتفي مع (الصدى)عن استقبال غير مسبوق أعدته أسرة السفارة السودانية بنيجيريا لبعثة المريخ مع توفير إقامة مريحة للبعثة الحمراء في أبوجا بعد أن تأكد عدم قدرة البعثة على اللحاق بالطائرة المسافرة إلى مدينة واري في نفس اليوم الذي تصل فيه بعثة المريخ إلى أبوجا مبيناً أن السفارة أكملت الحجز لبعثة المريخ في أحد الفنادق بأبوجا والذي لا يبعد كثيراً عن مقر السفارة السودانية هناك وستقضي فيه البعثة الليلة على أن تغادر عصر الجمعة إلى مدينة واري مشيراً إلى أن هناك وفد مقدمة من السفارة السودانية سيسبق بعثة المريخ لمدينة واري وسيقوم بكل الترتيبات المتعلقة باستلام الفندق وتسليم اللاعبين غرفهم فور وصولهم مع التأمين على حجز ملاعب التدريبات, وقال محمود حمزة إن واري وولفز النيجيري متمسك بأداء مباراته أمام المريخ على ملعبه بمدينة واري مشيراً إلى أن المدينة آمنة ولا توجد فيها أي مهددات أمنية لبعثة المريخ مستبعداً أن تواجه البعثة أي مشاكل في تلك المدينة وأضاف: ما يتردد عن تفلتات أمنية ووجود بعض المشاكل بعيد جداً عن مدينة واري وأحب أن اطمئن كل جماهير المريخ بأن المدينة آمنة وأن البعثة الحمراء ستكون في أمان ولن تواجهها أي مشاكل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيحة يجيب على استفسار مزمل أبو القاسم:
لماذا لم يلغِ الحكم السموأل لقاء النسور والمريخ بعد الاعتداء عليه



تسلمت الصدى رداً من خبير التحكيم فيصل سيحة أجاب من خلاله على استفسار الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس الإدارة في زاويته المقروءة كبد الحقيقة وجاء في رد سيحة :

الأخ العزيز مزمل أبو القاسم، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، لقد اطلعت على تساؤلاتكم التي أثرتها في عمودكم (كبد الحقيقة) بتاريخ 5 مارس الحالي عن الأسباب التي جعلت الحكم السموأل محمد الفاتح حكم مباراة المريخ العاصمي والنسور الأمدرماني بعدم قيامه بإنهاء المباراة عقب تعدي قائد النسور عليه بالضرب بالبونية أدت إلى إسالة الدماء ولجوئه لتلقي الإسعاف خارج الملعب، ولما كانت هذه النقطة التي أثرتها تحتاج أن نقف عندها طويلاً، وما سأذكره هنا سيصيبكم وغيركم بالاندهاش والذهول، لأنه بكل أسف فإن الحكم في مثل هذه الحالة لا يمكنه إنهاء المباراة نسبة لمنطوق المادة (المعيبة) في القواعد العامة لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، والتي كنا قد اعترضنا عليها وعلى الطريقة التي ضاغ بها سكرتير الاتحاد مجدي شمس الدين تلك المادة والتي تتعارض مع قانون اللعبة وهو القانون الخامس (حكم المباراة) وسأتعرض للقانون لاحقاً ولكن دعني استعرض معكم منطوق المادة 86 (ثانياً) من القواعد العامة لعام 2013 والسارية حتى الآن، فقد جاء في الفصل التاسع (تنظيم المباريات ما يلي: أي لاعب يعتدي بالضرب بعُنف على حكم المباراة أو مساعديه أو البصق في الوجه أو الصفع أثناء أو بعد المباراة.. (والسؤال: ماذا عن قبل المباراة!!) يوقف نشاطه داخلياً وخارجياً لمدة لا تقل عن عام وعلى الحكم الاستمرار في إدارة المباراة الا اذا لم يكن لائقاً جسمانياً بسبب الاعتداء، (والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه: ماذا اذا أصبح الحكم بعد هذا الاعتداء غير لائق ذهنياً أو عقلياً؟)

بالله عليك يا أخ مزمل أنظر إلى هذه الكلمات التي صاغها مجدي المحامي الشاطر والتي كبل بها الحكام حتى يحمي استمرارية نشاطه الكروي دون أن يضع أي اعتبار لوضعية الحكم وما قد يترتب على هذا الاعتداء من آثار نفسية قد يعاني منها الحكم خصوصاً في حالة صفعه بالكف أو البص عليه، يريد مجدي من حكم المباراة أن يستمر في إدارة المباراة دون وضع أي اعتبار لحالة الحكم النفسية الذي ربما قد يؤدي هذا الأمر لاهتزاز قراراته التي سيتخذها بعد ذلك نتيجة لتأثره بالاعتداء الذي تم عليه! ولنا أن نتساءل عن موقف الحكم ووضعه داخل الملعب و(هو القاضي) المفترض احترام هيبته ومكانته فهل ياترى سيحترم اللاعبون القرارات التي سيصدرها بعد ذلك وكذلك نظرة الجمهور له وهو يقع على الأرض ويركل بالأقدام!!

ولو استعرضنا القانون الخامس من قوانين كرة القدم (حكم المباراة) سنجد أن هذه الفقرة الموضوعة في القواعد العامة تتعارض مع نص القانون فقد نصت قرارات اللجنة الدولية التشريعية (القرار رقم 1) على ما يلي: ((لا يعتبر الحكم أو الحكم المساعد أو الحكم الرابع مسؤولاً عن: أي نوع من الإصابة التي تحدث للاعب أو الإداري أو المشاهد، أية اضرار بالممتلكات أياً كان نوعها، أية خسائر تلحق بأي فرد أو نادي أو شركة أو اتحاد أو هيئة مشابهة تحدث نتيجة أي قرار يتخذه الحكم بخصوص تطبيقه مواد قانون اللعبة أو بخصوص الإجراءات الطبيعية التي تتطلب منه إيقاف اللعب واستمراره وقيادة وضبط المباراة وقد يشمل ذلك.

* القرار المتعلق بحالة ميدان اللعب أو ما حوله أو الظروف الجوية التي تسمح أو لا تسمح بإجراء المباراة، [فلو قام الحكم السموأل بإلغاء المباراة قبل بدءه لها بسبب خطوط الملعب الواهية والغير واضحة المعالم لما لامه أحد].

* القرار بإلغاء المباراة لأي سبب كان.. وهذا القرار يخالف المادة التي ابتدعها مجدي في القواعد العامة الأمر الذي يجعل الحكم يضرب القانون بعرض الحائط ويطبّق القواعد العامة خوفاً من العقاب الذي سيطاله لو أنهى المباراة وهو يمشي على قدميه وأتذكر قبل سنوات طويلة كانت هناك مباراة في الدوري المصري بين الزمالك والمحلة على ما أظن احتسب فيها الحكم هدفاً مشكوكاً فيه على فريق الزمالك وعندما أشار الحكم إلى لاعب الزمالك بتنفيذ الركلة الموضوعية لاستئناف اللعب قام لاعب الزمالك بالتقاط الكرة الموضوعة على الارض فوق نقطة منتصف الملعب وأعطى الكرة لحكم المباراة الذي عاد ووضعها مرة أخرى على الأرض وأشار بصافرته إلى لاعب الزمالك لاستئناف اللعب مرة ثانية الا أن لاعب الزمالك كرر نفس الأمر مرة أخرى وأعطى الكرة للحكم الذي أخذها بين يديه وخرج هو ومساعديه من الملعب ولم يعد مرة أخرى لإدارة المباراة وهذا يعني أنه قد قام بإنهاء المباراة نسبة لرفض لاعبي الزمالك الاستمرار في لعب المباراة.

* ولكن تعال شوف عندنا نصوص القواعد العامة التي تطلب من الحكم إعطاء مهلة لا تقل عن 15 دقيقة للفريق الرافض للعب، في مصر طبّق الحكم قانون اللعبة وعندنا هنا بالضرورة تطبيق نصوص القواعد العامة التي تعلو على قانون اللعبة، شفتوا كيف تُدار شئون التحكيم عندنا في السودان؟! وسأعود بالتفصيل لتوضيح بعض المواد المعيبة في القواعد العامة وكذلك ملاحظاتي على نصوص شروط منافسات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.

أرجو يا أخ مزمل أن تسمح لي بأن استعير منك بعض المساحة للتعقيب على الملاحظات القيمة للأستاذ رمضان أحمد السيد رئيس تحرير صحيفة الجوهرة التي أشار فيها في عموده بتاريخ 5/3 حيث أنها مرتبطة بقوانين اللعبة وكذلك بالقرارات التي اتخذها الحكام في المباريات السابقة ولأهمية الأمر فقد رأيت التصدي لها بتوضيح الرأي القانوني بالنسبة للنقاط التي أثارها الأخ رمضان والتي ربما تكون غائبة عن البعض، فقد عقّب الأخ رمضان على حديثي بالتلفزيون عن حالة ركلة الجزاء التي احتسبها الحكم السموأل لصالح المريخ في مباراته ضد النسور الأمدرماني وذكر بأنني قد (زغت) من توضيح الحقيقة حيث أنه كان يريد مني أن أعطي رأياً قاطعاً عن هذه الحالة إما بصحة أو عدم صحة قرار الحكم، وأقول للأخ رمضان لو أنه كان متابعاً بدقة حديثي عن هذه الحالة لأمكنه التعرف على وجهة نظري التي أبديتها، فقد ذكرت بأن مدافع النسور قد قفز عالياً للعب الكرة برأسه وقلت بأنه شئ طبيعي بأن تتحرك أيادي أي لاعب وهو يقفز أو يجري بأن تتحرك بطريقة غير إرادية بغرض حفظ التوازن وذكرت ايضاً بأن حركة قدمي اللاعب كانت غير واضح ما اذا كانا داخل أم خارج منطقة الجزاء وأنه لا يمكن من الصورة الرديئة التي تم بثها التعرف على حالة موقع القدمين ولا اليدين ايضاً وبالطبع فإن عدم وضوح خطوط الملعب وبالتحديد منطقة الجزاء فقد كانت واهيه وغير واضحة المعالم قد ساهم في عدم امكانية تحديد الحالة بصورة قاطعة وقد أوضحت أن مثل هذه الحالة (لو كانت حقيقة) مع التدقيق عن مكان تواجد يدي اللاعب المدافع فاذا كانت داخل منطقة الجزاء وكانت هناك حالة تعمد من اللاعب المدافع بلمس الكرة بيده فعلى الحكم في هذه الحالة احتساب ركلة جزاء وبالتالي فإنه لا يمكنني إعطاء رأي قاطع للأسباب التي أوضحتها عاليه.

أما عن حديثك بخصوص حالة التسلل والتي أشار إليها مساعد الحكم الأول بتسلل مهاجم أهلي شندي في مباراته مع الهلال العاصمي وتم على إثرها نقض الهدف، فقد علقت على هذه الحالة وشبهتها بحالة ركلة الجزاء المحتسبة لصالح المريخ، فقد قلت إنهما خاضعتان لتقدير الحكم وهذا بالطبع غير صحيح حيث أن لمسة اليد عندما لا تكون واضحة ففي هذه الحالة يقوم الحكم بتقدير طبيعة المخالفة ويكون القرار خاضعاً لرؤية الحكم، أما عن حالة التسلل فهي حالة ليست خاضعة للتقدير لأنها مخالفة مرتبطة بالتواجد في مكان خاطئ يرتكبه اللاعب المهاجم أي أنها حقيقة واقعة (matter of fact) وفي مثل هذه الحالة على مساعد الحكم أن يشير لحكم المباراة موضحاً بأن اللاعب المهاجم متواجد في موقف تسلل والحكم هو من يقرر بمعاقبة هذا اللاعب بالتسلل واضعاً في اعتباره الآتي: بأن هذا اللاعب قد خرق القانون بارتكابه احدى الحالات الثلاث التالية: متداخلاً في اللعب، متداخلاً مع الخصم، استفاد من وجوده في موقع التسلل.

فلو المهاجم المتواجد في موقع التسلل قد خرق أياً من الحالات الثلاث أعلاه هنا يقوم حكم المباراة بإطلاق صافرته معلناً تسلل هذا اللاعب.

وتعريف معنى موقف تسلل فهو يعني أن اللاعب المهاجم أقرب إلى خط مرمى خصمه من كل من الكرة وثاني آخر مدافع وعلى الحكم المساعد عندما يشير لحالة تواجد المهاجم في موقع تسلل أن يضع في اعتباره حالة بروز رأس اللاعب المهاجم أو جسمه (جذعه) أو قدميه عندما يكون واقفاً في خط واحد مع ثاني آخر مدافع ويستثنى من ذلك يدي المهاجم اذا كانت هي البارزة.

باذن الله سأتعرض بالشرح للحالة التي حدثت في السعودية في مباراة الاتحاد والقادسية والتي أشهر فيها الحكم بطاقتين صفراوين لأحد لاعبي القادسية وسمح له بالاستمرار في اللعب دون أن يشهر له البطاقة الحمراء إلى أن استدرك ذلك لاحقاً فقام بإشهار البطاقة الحمراء له.. وسيكون ذلك في فقرة الامبراطور يوم الجمعة المقبل وكذلك لي عودة لحديث الزميل خبير التحكيم عامر عثمان، ولكم الشكر.



*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*ما هذه المهازل وهل كل هذا التخبط يتم باسم فريق المريخ العظيم عجبي
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*ما هذه المهازل وهل كل هذا التخبط يتم باسم المريخ العظيم الذي كان ع مرشحا لبطولة اﻻندية الافريقية العام السابق عجبي
                        	*

----------

